# Bath & Body Works Halloween/Fall 2015



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here, we have a thread you can join in on to keep up with all the Fall scents from B&BW, Yankee and other brands. We have this thread yearly. There are pics and info on those test scents in this thread a few pages back or so.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/141317-2015-halloween-fragrance-discussion-thread.html

This thread is awesome for all of us sharing our new Fall scent finds, letting each other know about new stuff and sales/coupons, and also giving our scent reviews for others to get an idea how new scents are if we buy them before others do. Check it out!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So far, I haven't heard about the lotions, sprays or soaps yet...just those test candle scents.


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> So far, I haven't heard about the lotions, sprays or soaps yet...just those test candle scents.


Shoot. I looked around too and did a search before posting. I thought the other thread was specifically for candles, not including the beauty products (lotions, perfumes, soaps, sanitizers and the ceramic deco pieces).

If this thread is too similar, please close it


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Chelsiestein said:


> Shoot. I looked around too and did a search before posting. I thought the other thread was specifically for candles, not including the beauty products (lotions, perfumes, soaps, sanitizers and the ceramic deco pieces).
> 
> If this thread is too similar, please close it


Oh, the yearly fragrance thread is for all Fall scents in any form you find, any brand, lol. I go crazy buying the B&BW hand soaps each year, lol. I always post about them on there. Many talk about candles/tarts mostly, but it's for any type of Fall scent, really. I'm sure it's fine to have this B&BW specific thread going, too, but just thought I'd let you know about the other thread since they were already talking about those test scents on there...and I thought you might enjoy that thread! I have been waiting and waiting to find out what the new Fall soap and lotion scents will be!


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, the yearly fragrance thread is for all Fall scents in any form you find, any brand, lol. I go crazy buying the B&BW hand soaps each year, lol. I always post about them on there. Many talk about candles/tarts mostly, but it's for any type of Fall scent, really. I'm sure it's fine to have this B&BW specific thread going, too, but just thought I'd let you know about the other thread since they were already talking about those test scents on there...and I thought you might enjoy that thread! I have been waiting and waiting to find out what the new Fall soap and lotion scents will be!


I feel silly! I will try to get this thread removed


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I've heard the same as you all have. I can't wait til they finally start putting them in stores (I asked and they said they get fall scents in August). I'm waiting for Autumn Day candles and Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin body products. When they start putting up the Halloween-themed products, it's no holds barred!


----------



## AudreynAshersMom (Jun 3, 2015)

I also thought the other thread was candles only.

Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin is a classic! Can't wait to see what they put out this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

AudreynAshersMom said:


> I also thought the other thread was candles only.
> 
> Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin is a classic! Can't wait to see what they put out this year.


Lol, they do talk mostly about candles over there...but you can talk about other scented things, too. I always have. 

I always liked Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin for my hand soaps...but it smelled slightly different to me last year in comparison to other years. We will see how it smells this year. I am sure they will have it again...they seem to always get that one.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I didn't even know Bath & Body Works stocked fall scented stuff, I will have to check it out. Thanks for posting.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dbruner said:


> I didn't even know Bath & Body Works stocked fall scented stuff, I will have to check it out. Thanks for posting.


They have scents for every season. Fall should start trickling in in August...Halloween items will follow.


----------



## SalemWitch (Jul 21, 2014)

Currently there are a few fall items popping up on the Bath & Body Works website.


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

I went into a location yesterday just to see id they possible had any new fall candles out, but they did not. The sales lady asked what I was searching for and I told her the pumpkin scented stuff and that I was just checking in if they had any candles out yet. She didn't sound so sure of herself to begin with, but for the sake of conversation, I asked her when those might be out. Her response was "Uhh...*thinking* the end of September". I'm pretty sure their fall candles and fall line hit their tables by the beginning of September.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Chelsiestein said:


> I went into a location yesterday just to see id they possible had any new fall candles out, but they did not. The sales lady asked what I was searching for and I told her the pumpkin scented stuff and that I was just checking in if they had any candles out yet. She didn't sound so sure of herself to begin with, but for the sake of conversation, I asked her when those might be out. Her response was "Uhh...*thinking* the end of September". I'm pretty sure their fall candles and fall line hit their tables by the beginning of September.


I checked my old blog and last year, I featured B&BW fall candles that I bought in a store on July 30th. So, I don't know why they would push that back two months?!?! That makes no sense.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

This thread is a great idea. I'm looking forward to what the haunted house luminary looks like this year. Hopefully they will have another Halloween themed candle this year too. I heard that "Pumpkin Milkshake" is Vanilla Snowflake repackaged. If you look on youtube there are reviewers that already purchased these candles at test stores.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Hilda said:


> I checked my old blog and last year, I featured B&BW fall candles that I bought in a store on July 30th. So, I don't know why they would push that back two months?!?! That makes no sense.


Some of the Fall candles are already online so I expect they will come out with the "Corks & Vine" collection on August 3rd. Last year White Barn had the Fall candle first and the rest of the candle were released around the second or third week of August in Bath & Body Works stores. Some stores put their Fall candles out early and others wait until they are "released".


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Chelsiestein said:


> I went into a location yesterday just to see id they possible had any new fall candles out, but they did not. The sales lady asked what I was searching for and I told her the pumpkin scented stuff and that I was just checking in if they had any candles out yet. She didn't sound so sure of herself to begin with, but for the sake of conversation, I asked her when those might be out. Her response was "Uhh...*thinking* the end of September". I'm pretty sure their fall candles and fall line hit their tables by the beginning of September.


September is late, even for the fall candles. Sometime in August sounds right. I remember purchasing the haunted house luminary even before the pumpkin candles hit the shelves.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Last year my B&BW had ZERO Halloween things. No luminary things, no candle holders, nothing. Oh they had the fall scents, pumpkin this & that in the candles & oils & such, but they had nothing else. I don't even recall them having things online either last year.

I'll still buy the candles & oils but I hope they throw us a bone this year. For a couple of years they had Frankenstein & the Bride candle holders, the big haunted house, & other things but last year my store was waaaay into the anti-bac hand soaps & other "new" scents instead.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just hit a B&BW store out of town...they were putting out half of the Fall candles...the other half would be out after Aug. 3rd, very shortly here, as they are already getting them in and had them in under stock for now. Both B&BW and White Barn had them in. 

White Barn actually let me sniff test the ones that will be out after Aug 3rd...my faves of those were Pumpkin Pie, Pumpkin Apple and Pumpkin Coconut...all three were awesome scents!!! Pumpkin Milkshake and Pumpkin Spiced Cheesecake were "Meh" to me...not bad, but not really as pumpkiny or Fall-ish, to me.

As for the ones they have put out today, I liked the Apple Picking, Marshmallow Fireside, Buttercream Icing (which I like, but would consider holiday, not Fall), Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow and one other one that I can't remember the name...I think it had Maple or something in it...maybe the Radiant Red Maple? Those were very awesome scents! 

They also had some of the pumpkin scents from last year like P. Latte and P. Caramel Swirl (which I already have since I bought up last year's clearance stuff last month, lol), and the usual Leaves, which I also love...and the Fall ones like Autumn, Sweater Weather, Beautiful Day ect (those types I don't care for at all...too many pine scents in them.) There were a lot more, between the ones currently being put out and the ones in the stock drawers still that the lady let me peek at...I just can't remember them all, lol. 

At B&BW, I was just about to leave when I saw, in a corner, they also had the Fall Hand Soaps out!!! Yay! I grabbed those up, quick, as they were on sale for $3.50 each today, and I had a 20% off coupon, too, on top of that. I got Marshmallow Pumpkin Latte, Sunlight and Apple Trees, Cozy Vanilla Cream, Maple Sugar Kiss and Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin, so far. Yummy!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Pumpkin Pie is now on the website. I'm glad to see that one has passed the test phase and can't wait to get it. Hopefully it has a great throw. 
Witchykitty, glad to hear they are starting to show up in stores and White Barn already has some out already. The only reason I'll wait a bit on getting them is because I hate spending full price on the candles. I'll check White Barn and see if they have the haunted house luminary.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Last year my B&BW had ZERO Halloween things. No luminary things, no candle holders, nothing. Oh they had the fall scents, pumpkin this & that in the candles & oils & such, but they had nothing else. I don't even recall them having things online either last year.
> 
> I'll still buy the candles & oils but I hope they throw us a bone this year. For a couple of years they had Frankenstein & the Bride candle holders, the big haunted house, & other things but last year my store was waaaay into the anti-bac hand soaps & other "new" scents instead.



Yeah, we've noticed this for the past 2 years at our local store. Nothing Halloween. Not even store decorations. They've had 2 tables with the Fall scented items and that's been it. Such a disappointment because our store use to decorate pretty nice. Really had a Halloween feel to it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> Pumpkin Pie is now on the website. I'm glad to see that one has passed the test phase and can't wait to get it. Hopefully it has a great throw.
> Witchykitty, glad to hear they are starting to show up in stores and White Barn already has some out already. The only reason I'll wait a bit on getting them is because I hate spending full price on the candles. I'll check White Barn and see if they have the haunted house luminary.


I only sniffed them all, lol. I haven't bought any new ones, yet. I am waiting for the mini's to come in...hopefully...and I'll hopefully get another 20% off coupon for next month. That's when I'll buy some new candles.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I wosh they wpuld bring back the bride of frankenstein and the frankenstein votive holders they spld from a few years back. I bought them for my reaper the year they came out, and regretted ever since not getting them for me too hahaha


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I also wish bbw would start selling the wax tarts. I love their scents but with two cats, two kids and a great dane, I shy away feom the use of candles now hahaha


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

moony_1 said:


> I also wish bbw would start selling the wax tarts. I love their scents but with two cats, two kids and a great dane, I shy away feom the use of candles now hahaha


They used to sell wax tarts. I remember seeing them at the outlet store a few years ago. You could always chop up the wax and put it in a electric warmer.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I could chop up the candle wax, but it seems to burn hotter than most waxes used specifically for tart melts. Also...I'm not good with knives, and usually you are paying in part for the holder (jar, tin etc) that the candle itself comes in, so they are usually more expensive  I keep asking, hopefully some day they will go that route! For now...I keep buying tarts from other places and soaps and lotions feom bbw haha


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

moony_1 said:


> I wosh they wpuld bring back the bride of frankenstein and the frankenstein votive holders they spld from a few years back. I bought them for my reaper the year they came out, and regretted ever since not getting them for me too hahaha


I have all 3 of those, one of each, a large Frankie head, the Bride head & a small Frankie head so it looks like a happy little family, Mom, Dad & Jr!! I keep them together & I love them. 

Here's dad & son (not mine just a pic I found):









Mom & Dad









I'd love to see them come back with something like that or better.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Also found a pic of an old display (the Spooky Vegan again). I have that skelly & that cat too! I haven't seen a display like this in my BB&W in a couple of years now.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Those are wonderful RCIAG!!! Yes, the two in the bride and groom pic are the ones I sent in a reaper gift! Hope they bring them back! And that other pic of the display is amazing!I'm happy to live somewhere that has a bbw now!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I miss the days B&BW had Halloween items like that. They used to have water-globes too. I took mine out a few weeks ago and noticed that the water inside is starting to evaporate. I don't know the shelf life of those water-globes but I wish they would last a little longer than ten years. What they offer at the Boo-tique these days in minimal but it's better than what they offered in 2013. 2013 was the worst year for B&BW as they went the "fall" route over Halloween.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Someone told me that Bath & Body Works does not do a lot for Halloween because they always have a lot of merchandise left over at the end of the season. That is one of the reasons they have scaled down the selection.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My B&BW usually gets a little Halloween each year. Not a ton, but a very small display. I wish they would get more. 

I agree, I wish they would sell wax tarts or cubes. I, too, have cats...four of them...so I tend to use warmers over candles for safety reasons. Tarts/cubes are cheaper, too.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

grim gravely said:


> Someone told me that Bath & Body Works does not do a lot for Halloween because they always have a lot of merchandise left over at the end of the season. That is one of the reasons they have scaled down the selection.


Maybe they have a minimum each store must buy & display & that caused excess inventory. Some places that stuff would sell like hotcakes, others not so much. It wouldn't be so bad if they at least offered the Halloween stuff online only or something like that for us collectors. I know a Frankenstein & Bride head tea light holder isn't something everyone wants or needs but it was nice to see just that little bit offered instead of nothing but a billion flavours of anti-bac stuff even if it was "vampire blood" or whatever.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> Maybe they have a minimum each store must buy & display & that caused excess inventory. Some places that stuff would sell like hotcakes, others not so much. It wouldn't be so bad if they at least offered the Halloween stuff online only or something like that for us collectors. I know a Frankenstein & Bride head tea light holder isn't something everyone wants or needs but it was nice to see just that little bit offered instead of nothing but a billion flavours of anti-bac stuff even if it was "vampire blood" or whatever.


The price is what makes everyone wait for a good coupon or clearance. I buy the haunted house luminary when I can find it but if a good coupon comes out I'll buy it again and return the original. These things are expensive and they only go up in price every year. This is about the time of year that they constantly have the $10 off $30 coupon, hopefully they will have a current coupon when stuff finally hits the shelves.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Just went to B&BW today and saw they had started the Fall process with all the pumpkin items. I also saw they put out one batch of Halloween hand sanitizer (Vampire Blood, I think). Can't wait til all the summer stuff finally goes away!!!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Any word on when their Halloween luminary usually comes out?


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> Any word on when their Halloween luminary usually comes out?


The year few years the Halloween luminary was already out by now. This year there seems to be no information the the Halloween luminary. I guess we have to keep waiting until the first sighting is posted.


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

B and B has buy 3 get 3 free on their body care items, they have some of their fall scents out like pumpkin latte and such, they also have free shipping today on orders over $25 with code HAPPYTIME.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Lit the Italy candle today (Espresso Cafe), a Bath & Body Works candle but White Barn exclusive. I was excited about this candle and realized it was a repackage but wanted to get it because I enjoy coffee scents. A few minutes after burning it I know it wasn't what I thought it was going to be. I couldn't stand the candle at all and within an hour (I tried to like it) I extinguished it and immediately put the lid back on it. I hardly ever had a candle that I had to do that to. I guess I'll be exchanging it along with a second one I bought at the same time for two of the new pumpkin candles. Hopefully by the time I get out there they will have the Halloween luminary in.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the Fall mini candles...come on, guys, I have coupons burning a hole in my purse!!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm still waiting for the Fall mini candles...come on, guys, I have coupons burning a hole in my purse!!


I looked yesterday and no mini candles yet. It seems like they release some candles early to fill in space and the rest of the Fall is coming later this month???


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Speaking of the luminary...I can't seem to retire the pineapple luminary for the season and put out my pumpkin shaped luminary. I might keep the pineapple out longer than I thought. It just looks so nice with a three wick burning inside of it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> I looked yesterday and no mini candles yet. It seems like they release some candles early to fill in space and the rest of the Fall is coming later this month???


I just hope it's not after my coupon ends, lol. I need fall mini candles and fall travel size lotions, STAT!  

I have all the Fall hand soaps already...just trying to use up my summer ones and get through August, first, before I dive into those...such torture!!

**PS: for those who love B&BW candles, but can't afford the price right now, Walmart has very, very similar replicas of their large 3 wick candles for only $4.93!! They smell wonderful, and online site and youtube reviews say they have just as good of a throw as B&BW candles, a long, if not longer, scent/burn life and burn clean and even. They can be found in the air freshener aisle in some stores, for some reason, other stores have them with the candles where they should be. My mom and I picked up the Caramel Apples and the Caramel Cinnamon Roll one. Those should hold us until I can get the B&BW minis, lol. The name brand is 719 Walnut Avenue. Don't get me wrong, I love my B&BW scents, but I couldn't pass these up for the scent and price! Just thought I'd share. Here is a pic:


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, and I never posted the pic of my hand soaps I just bought on this thread...here:


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I just hope it's not after my coupon ends, lol. I need fall mini candles and fall travel size lotions, STAT!
> 
> I have all the Fall hand soaps already...just trying to use up my summer ones and get through August, first, before I dive into those...such torture!!
> 
> ...


I saw those and they do smell good. I started burning my fall candles from last year. I figured by the time the new fall candles go on sale I'll have the old candles done. My Trick Or Treat candle I was saving from last year took and turn for the worst. I have no clue if the oils settled or evaporated. lol That candle smells like smoke and not in a good way.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> I saw those and they do smell good. I started burning my fall candles from last year. I figured by the time the new fall candles go on sale I'll have the old candles done. My Trick Or Treat candle I was saving from last year took and turn for the worst. I have no clue if the oils settled or evaporated. lol That candle smells like smoke and not in a good way.


Thankfully I used my Trick or Treat candle last year, then, lol.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Wife and I stopped in today and picked up a couple things.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> Speaking of the luminary...I can't seem to retire the pineapple luminary for the season and put out my pumpkin shaped luminary. I might keep the pineapple out longer than I thought. It just looks so nice with a three wick burning inside of it.


Picture?


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Not my pictures so credit goes to whoever took the pictures but this is the pineapple luminary that I can't seem to put away just yet.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I just love luminaries and the elegant light they give out. Can't wait to see this year's Halloween luminary. 

I've never bought fall scented soaps before, but thought I'd try some this year. WitchyKitty, did you get a good deal on those? They sound yummy!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> I just love luminaries and the elegant light they give out. Can't wait to see this year's Halloween luminary.
> 
> I've never bought fall scented soaps before, but thought I'd try some this year. WitchyKitty, did you get a good deal on those? They sound yummy!


Yes, I did get a great deal! When I stopped in, they had JUST put them out on the shelves. There was a hand soap sale going on, too, at $3.50 each...then, on top of that, I just happened to have a 20% off coupon!!! I had hit the perfect timing, lol. 

If you don't have any coupons (you should really sign up for them!!), then you can try to buy your soaps when they have a sale...they are normally $6.50 each or 4/$18 and 6/$24...but they occasionally have better multiple sales on and off...like 5/$18, or something like that. They usually give out coupons when you buy something in the store, too. 

When you go to pick out your soaps, make sure to open the lid and smell them first. I have had some soaps that the specific scent smells wonderful as a candle, lotion, ect...but didn't smell as nice as a soap. The five I bought were my favorite Fall ones that they currently have. I match all my hand soaps to every season, lol. (...and my candles, and my wax tarts, and my lotions/sprays, and my antibacs...ect, ect...lol.)


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Looks like this weekend I will be in full fall candle mode. Went to White Barn and picked up the Pumpkin Sugar Cookie and Pumpkin Pie candles. Guess what I will be burning all weekend? They didn't have the Halloween luminary yet so that makes me wonder if they will even release one this year. Right now I'm still burning Pumpkin Caramel Latte and I still think it smells like caramel corn. I guess if you close your eyes and pretend real hard your in a coffee shop it could smell like a caramel latte. LOL I still don't get much latte from this candle...but I do love it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> Looks like this weekend I will be in full fall candle mode. Went to White Barn and picked up the Pumpkin Sugar Cookie and Pumpkin Pie candles. Guess what I will be burning all weekend? They didn't have the Halloween luminary yet so that makes me wonder if they will even release one this year. Right now I'm still burning Pumpkin Caramel Latte and I still think it smells like caramel corn. I guess if you close your eyes and pretend real hard your in a coffee shop it could smell like a caramel latte. LOL I still don't get much latte from this candle...but I do love it.


I could be wrong, but doesn't the actual Halloween stuff usually come out in the next wave, around Sept. 3rd? The luminaries and such could still show up...


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I could be wrong, but doesn't the actual Halloween stuff usually come out in the next wave, around Sept. 3rd? The luminaries and such could still show up...


Yes your absolutely right. I remember in past years the luminary showed up early in the season. Possibly because each store only gets one or two in stock and they re-order as they sell. More Halloween stuff is still coming for sure and I hope we do see a luminary this year. I always remembered it being released late july or early August. I'm hoping it does comes out and it's a good one this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have never bought the luminaries, so I can't remember,f or sure, when they came out. I remember a wave of something coming out after Sept. 3rd in past years...but I can't remember if it's Halloween...or Christmas/Holiday, lol. Sigh...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I just checked back on my Facebook posts from last year, and on Sept. 3rd, I posted that I had just bought my Fall hand soaps AND a Halloween Trick or Treat candle...meaning Halloween merchandise hit my store on the 3rd of Sept. last year, like I thought. I remember the little Halloween display just set up when I bought that candle. So, keep watching between now and the beginning of Sept. for Halloween stuff, and hope we get some this year, again!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

I think a lot of stores are waiting for all the back to school season to be over to put all of their Halloween out.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I have never bought the luminaries, so I can't remember,f or sure, when they came out. I remember a wave of something coming out after Sept. 3rd in past years...but I can't remember if it's Halloween...or Christmas/Holiday, lol. Sigh...


Yes the Boo-tique display. My store had their stuff up August 22nd last year. Of course that means nothing when stores change things up every year. I do know the luminary was out much earlier. Maybe they are holding back this year and releasing everything at the same time. They want to keep the focus on the wine candles right now and with the first wave of pumpkin candles on shelves...I'm sure they are having a harder time trying to sell the wine collection. 
Did you see the three new pocketbac holders they released for Halloween. There is a bat, ghost & pumpkin and they light up!!! Here is a picture of four new Halloween hand soaps and a picture of the three new keychains.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> Yes the Boo-tique display. My store had their stuff up August 22nd last year. Of course that means nothing when stores change things up every year. I do know the luminary was out much earlier. Maybe they are holding back this year and releasing everything at the same time. They want to keep the focus on the wine candles right now and with the first wave of pumpkin candles on shelves...I'm sure they are having a harder time trying to sell the wine collection.
> Did you see the three new pocketbac holders they released for Halloween. There is a bat, ghost & pumpkin and they light up!!! Here is a picture of four new Halloween hand soaps and a picture of the three new keychains.


They light up? Okay, now I gotta get one of those!  And what scents are the Halloween soaps? Hard to see on the labels.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

House of horrors, ghoul friends, purr-fect potion & vampire blood.
The bat and the pumpkin light up at the eyes and the ghost lights up at the bow.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> House of horrors, ghoul friends, purr-fect potion & vampire blood.
> The bat and the pumpkin light up at the eyes and the ghost lights up at the bow.


I meant what fragrances do they use for them? Like apple, pumpkin, etc. I'm still relatively new to the B&BW market, as I just started buying candles there last year. I didn't even know they made Halloween hand soaps, so now I have to have some of those too! Yankee better hurry up with their Halloween stuff, or all my money will spent on stuff like this!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Vampire Blood - Wicked Plum
Ghoul Friend - Berry Scary
Purrfect Potion - Pumpkin
House of Horrors - ??? (maybe a lime or creepy orange)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I looked up last years and the scent descriptions were:

Vampire Blood-Wicked Plum: strawberry, jasmine and plum

Ghoul Friend-Berry Scary: strawberry, peonies and citrus

Puurfect Potion-Pumpkin: pumpkin, spice and vanilla

House of Horrors: No idea, I can't find any past or present info on it. There was a haunted house anti bac before that was a sour scent...maybe something similar to that??


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

New to Bath & Bodyworks??? On my have you been missing out LOL! But for the last couple of years they have downsized their Halloween  They still did the hand soaps, wall flowers, luminary went up in price because they stopped making so many. Customers have been after them to get back to doing Halloween like they use to. They've been told Yankee Candles has been beating their butts with the Halloween decor.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

I love the hand sanitizer Vampire Blood! It smells so good! I got a Bride of Frankenstein one year and it is my absolute favorite. It is on my purse with my Frankenweenie key chain! Kids are always asking for Vampire Blood! I got the light up pumpkin also one year. These are much smaller key chains. I also buy the car sent portables and give them to my friends for Halloween. Then you can have the smell all year long if you want to! BB used to have a lot more Halloween and every year it keeps going down. Hopefully this year it will kick in sooner and have more stuff!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The antibac key chains are smaller because they changed the shape of the antibac bottles. They are kind of round-ish, now. That's why I never bought any of the soap or antibac holders...super cute, but they keep changing the shapes of their merchandise. I don't want a bunch of useless holders, lol.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Howlatthemoon said:


> New to Bath & Bodyworks??? On my have you been missing out LOL! But for the last couple of years they have downsized their Halloween  They still did the hand soaps, wall flowers, luminary went up in price because they stopped making so many. Customers have been after them to get back to doing Halloween like they use to. They've been told Yankee Candles has been beating their butts with the Halloween decor.


2013 was a horrible year for Halloween at Bath & Body Works. They were focusing more on fall items and wanted to get away from Halloween. They did release a haunted barn luminary but the quality was horrible. I went through three before I finally found one that wasn't chipped or mark over with black marker. The paint job on the barn was horrible too. People complained that they stopped doing Halloween. Last year they started doing Halloween again...not much but it was something. There was a rumor that they were going to have Halloween figurines last year but I never saw them in any of my stores. The luminary house was great last year, the quality really improved over 2013 haunted barn. They also released matching soap holders that could be displayed with the luminary. They had a decent selection...nothing like past years but it's a start. Hopefully this year they will bring more Halloween items back.


----------



## BoneyFan (Jul 29, 2012)

Went to B&BW today, but they just had a very small selection of pumpkin scented soap/candles and the Vampire Blood pocket pacs.

I'm hoping Trick or Treat returns.


----------



## SalemWitch (Jul 21, 2014)

I ordered my Haunted House Luminary last year from BBW on August 28, 2014. [emoji106]?[emoji316]


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

They just started putting the mini candles online. Yays!! Hopefully, that means they will be in stores soon, too! They have a Pumpkin Cupcake and Marshmallow Fireside, so far. Happy Dance!!  I am going out of town tomorrow where there is a bigger B&BW store...maybe I will get lucky and find some. It's the same store that was putting out the soaps early that I already bought...


----------



## MsSpookyBoo (Oct 8, 2014)

I went into my local B&BW store on Sunday (Seattle) and asked about the Halloween 2015 stuff...they had the vampire's blood pocket bacs with the bat holders, but that is all they had received so far altho they said there would be more Halloween stuff with their next shipment (which I believe is on Tuesdays?) The staff said that there was supposed to be more Halloween stuff than in recent years (yay!) so I am quite excited. 

If you go into your store and you don't see any Halloween stuff, sometimes it helps to ask. Last year I just asked when they'd get stuff in, and they told me it was at the store but not unpacked! They happily went to the back and brought some out (I didn't ask them to do that, they just did it  ) So when in doubt, just ask. Bath and Body works staff are the nicest people... 

I might pop back into the store after work today and see if they have anything


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just checked their website & this is what comes up when you put "Halloween" in the search:

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=halloween&origkw=halloween&sr=1

The new shape of the pocket bac means your old rectangular rubber holders won't hold the new round ones. Wonder if they'll have new rubber holders for these?

You can still buy the holders at other stores along with the old shaped bottles of hand sanitizers. 5 Below is the first place that comes to mind. So if you wanna keep the old holders, I have a couple that are Halloween themed, but get new hand sanitizers you may need to check elsewhere.

I have a Frankenstein & Bride of Frankenstein holder along with a bat holder that fit the old bottles. 

Why must they do these things? They've changed the shape of their lotion & shower gel bottles so the old pumps don't fit them yet they don't sell new pumps that fit the new bottles. I had to keep an old lotion bottle & change out the lotion to keep using the pumps I have.


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

I called my local store to ask when the 2015 haunted house luminary will be available. They said it will be out on September 3rd


----------



## MsSpookyBoo (Oct 8, 2014)

I really like the shape of the new pocket bacs, but its a bummer about the old cases not fitting....  
Those cat socks are pretty cute! I wonder if there will be more skulls featured in this years selection, the "goul friends" pocket back gives me hope that they might feature a 'dia di los muertos' theme! Here's hoping! 






RCIAG said:


> I just checked their website & this is what comes up when you put "Halloween" in the search:
> 
> http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=halloween&origkw=halloween&sr=1
> 
> ...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I asked at my local store yesterday...they are normally helpful and knowledgeable...but not this time. I guess my store has some new, clueless employees. I knew more about their merchandise and normal set dates then they did...
They had the Halloween antibacs, Pumpkin preview table display, hand soaps (which I already bought) and large Fall candles...but still no word on mini candles or the rest of the Fall body launch or Halloween. I am guessing around Sept. 3rd, as usual...but was hoping some would trickle in a little before then, so I could use my coupons that expire on the 3rd.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I asked at my local store yesterday...they are normally helpful and knowledgeable...but not this time. I guess my store has some new, clueless employees. I knew more about their merchandise and normal set dates then they did...
> They had the Halloween antibacs, Pumpkin preview table display, hand soaps (which I already bought) and large Fall candles...but still no word on mini candles or the rest of the Fall body launch or Halloween. I am guessing around Sept. 3rd, as usual...but was hoping some would trickle in a little before then, so I could use my coupons that expire on the 3rd.


I'm sure you already know this but there is a three day grace period on coupon. Hopefully they will have what your looking for by the 6th. I stopped at the mall to do a exchange at another store and completely forgot to check out Bath & Body Works. Someone mentioned September 3rd for the haunted house luminary so I would start asking your store if they have it in early. Usually they are more than happy to sell it to you...just make sure you get the box and not just the store display. It has made storing these much easier over the years.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I didn't know about this grace period for coupons...I have never been told that at the stores I visited when I brought up the expiration date...


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I didn't know about this grace period for coupons...I have never been told that at the stores I visited when I brought up the expiration date...


Yes, most stores will honor the coupon. All they need to do is scan it. Don't say anything to them to tip them off if your not sure they will honor it. 
I've never had a problem with any Bath & Body Works store honoring my coupon and there are a few stores near me.


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Just got back from one a little while ago and they had all their scents out. Apple Pumpkin smells amazing! Would have bought it but I didn't have a coupon and didn't really want to spend full price.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

DarkhavenManor said:


> Just got back from one a little while ago and they had all their scents out. Apple Pumpkin smells amazing! Would have bought it but I didn't have a coupon and didn't really want to spend full price.


I really like Apple Pumpkin and will be picking it up during the next candle sale.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm am happy camper right now. I ordered some Fall scented soaps this weekend and a couple of candles during their online sale. This is my first time getting to try any of their scented soaps, so this a treat for me. The soaps were 6 for $24, plus I had a coupon code for $10 off a $30 purchase, so it ended up being a great deal. I did have a minor mishap, as one of my soaps had leaked into the box. Boy, that was the nicest smelling carton I've ever received.  I have to give B&BW credit for great customer service so far. I called upon opening the box and they are sending a replacement for my leaking soap immediately. And I just ordered this stuff on Sunday and I already have it on Tuesday. Holy cow that's fast shipping! Here's my loot...


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

And here are my 3-wick candles in my favorite Fall fragrance that I discovered last year. Look how pretty the jar lids are!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Awesome haul there Spookywolf. I'm so glad to hear B&BW is making right by the leaky soap and not making you wait until you get a return label and ship it back.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Yuck! Would they really want the leaky soap bottle sent back? Didn't know they did that. If they want it, they can have it, but I hope they have paper towels!  All of my items were sticky and the flyer in the bottom of the box had disintegrated. It was the sweet cinnamon pumpkin, and you can see in the pic that the fluid isn't at the top like the others. I haven't used it yet to try it out, but the box smells fantastic.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> Yuck! Would they really want the leaky soap bottle sent back? Didn't know they did that. If they want it, they can have it, but I hope they have paper towels!  All of my items were sticky and the flyer in the bottom of the box had disintegrated. It was the sweet cinnamon pumpkin, and you can see in the pic that the fluid isn't at the top like the others. I haven't used it yet to try it out, but the box smells fantastic.


Oh no...they wouldn't do that. They are good about sending replacements.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> Oh no...they wouldn't do that. They are good about sending replacements.


Well in that case, I'm taking that partially used puppy straight up to the bathroom sink. I've never looked so forward to washing my hands in my life.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> Hello everyone. I'm am happy camper right now. I ordered some Fall scented soaps this weekend and a couple of candles during their online sale. This is my first time getting to try any of their scented soaps, so this a treat for me. The soaps were 6 for $24, plus I had a coupon code for $10 off a $30 purchase, so it ended up being a great deal. I did have a minor mishap, as one of my soaps had leaked into the box. Boy, that was the nicest smelling carton I've ever received.  I have to give B&BW credit for great customer service so far. I called upon opening the box and they are sending a replacement for my leaking soap immediately. And I just ordered this stuff on Sunday and I already have it on Tuesday. Holy cow that's fast shipping! Here's my loot...


Watch out, SW, their soaps are addicting! I have three going in my house at all times. 

And BBW's customer service is by far some of the best around. I once made a very large online purchase at a semi-annual sale. A shower gel leaked all over the inside of my box (onto candles, soaps, fragrance bulbs, etc.). The customer service rep apologized and offered to send me the entire order again for free. I wouldn't accept that (I just rinsed everything off, no harm except the wasted shower gel). So they instead sent me a new shower gel and a gift card for a future purchase.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Rumor is that the 2 for $24 sale starts tomorrow. There is also a $10 off $30 coupon that is still good. Time to start stocking up on those fall candles.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh yes, those soaps ARE addicting. I have been buying them for years for every season. I love the foaming ones, best. So many awesome scents through out the year.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

grim gravely said:


> Rumor is that the 2 for $24 sale starts tomorrow. There is also a $10 off $30 coupon that is still good. Time to start stocking up on those fall candles.



Of course they are. I just caved and bought two yesterday. D'oh!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Impy said:


> Of course they are. I just caved and bought two yesterday. D'oh!


There is a 14 day price adjustment if you want to take advantage of the sale.


----------



## SalemWitch (Jul 21, 2014)

If there is a sale, I hope they add some scents. Like Pumpkin Cupcake and Heirloom Pumpkin.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> Rumor is that the 2 for $24 sale starts tomorrow. There is also a $10 off $30 coupon that is still good. Time to start stocking up on those fall candles.


I got my two 3-wick candles on a flash sale this past weekend for $12 ea. Had to limit myself to just 2 because I wanted to try the soaps. But you are absolutely right, when they are on sale plus that great coupon, it's definitely time to stock up. Going back for more this weekend!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> I got my two 3-wick candles on a flash sale this past weekend for $12 ea. Had to limit myself to just 2 because I wanted to try the soaps. But you are absolutely right, when they are on sale plus that great coupon, it's definitely time to stock up. Going back for me this weekend!


I've been trying to use up my fall candle from last year. These candles burn fast when you don't want them to but when you want them gone they seem to last forever. I'm already crossing off Pumpkin Caramel Latte from a repurchase this year. Now I'm on to Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow. If I love the scent as much as I remember last year I'll get one of this years version. I already have Pumpkin Pie and Pumpkin Sugar Cookie from this year but haven't burned them yet. I'm trying not to buy multiples of any scents until I try most of the new candles that I want.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

So far Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow is a keeper. There is no pumpkin in it but it's has a nice spicy scent that makes up for the pumpkin. I will get getting another this weekend.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Decided to stop at B&BW today to see what they had for the candle sale. This wasn't my regular store so I don't know if every store store is set up this way. They took many of the new candles off the shelves and replaced them with the Summer candles and the new wine candles. There was a little table with a sign that said "Pumpkin Preview" with a select variety of pumpkin candles and that was it for Fall items. Not sure if they took down the White Barn candles or just didn't want to put anything else that's new out. No luminary yet put they said the Halloween display is coming out September 9th. She had no idea what the luminary looked like either.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, I just found out, as well, September 9th is the set date for the rest of the Fall stuff. 
The store I went into today still had the other Fall 3 wicks out, I think. They had the pumpkin preview, but the other fall stuff was still on the other shelves.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yes, I just found out, as well, September 9th is the set date for the rest of the Fall stuff.
> The store I went into today still had the other Fall 3 wicks out, I think. They had the pumpkin preview, but the other fall stuff was still on the other shelves.


I'm sure you already found you mini candles but the store I was at today had the mini candles out. They also had Pumpkin Cupcake out which I haven't seen yet this year. I didn't purchase anything today but will try to get to White Barn tomorrow to get the pumpkin candles that are exclusive to them as of right now.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> I'm sure you already found you mini candles but the store I was at today had the mini candles out. They also had Pumpkin Cupcake out which I haven't seen yet this year. I didn't purchase anything today but will try to get to White Barn tomorrow to get the pumpkin candles that are exclusive to them as of right now.


No, I haven't found any minis yet. Every store I go to tells me they won't have them until September. Ug. If yours has them out, I will keep checking back though. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I've been burning my Leaves 3-wick today. I love, love, love that fragrance.  I find I have to blow it out after a few hours and trim the wicks or they tend to flame up pretty high. Guess the wicks are thicker/better quality. Btw, is there a complete list somewhere of the Fall scents B&BW will offer this year?


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> I've been burning my Leaves 3-wick today. I love, love, love that fragrance.  I find I have to blow it out after a few hours and trim the wicks or they tend to flame up pretty high. Guess the wicks are thicker/better quality. Btw, is there a complete list somewhere of the Fall scents B&BW will offer this year?


Some of the Fall scent...especially the new scents, are exclusive to White Barn as of right now. Rumor is that those scents will show up at Bath & Body Works during the next floor set on September 9th. Since your researching your candles first, you will notice that Bath & Body Works loves to repackage old scents and name it something else. This years Pumpkin Milkshake is actually Vanilla Snowflake from the holiday collection. Bath & Body Works candles are very addictive and you will pick up on their sneaky ways very fast.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> No, I haven't found any minis yet. Every store I go to tells me they won't have them until September. Ug. If yours has them out, I will keep checking back though. Thanks for letting me know.


Dunno if it helps, but I checked my non-regular store about a week ago and they had minis out already.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

grim gravely said:


> Decided to stop at B&BW today to see what they had for the candle sale. This wasn't my regular store so I don't know if every store store is set up this way. They took many of the new candles off the shelves and replaced them with the Summer candles and the new wine candles. There was a little table with a sign that said "Pumpkin Preview" with a select variety of pumpkin candles and that was it for Fall items. Not sure if they took down the White Barn candles or just didn't want to put anything else that's new out. No luminary yet put they said the Halloween display is coming out September 9th. She had no idea what the luminary looked like either.


I asked about the luminary at my store this weekend too. They confirmed there would be one, but said they didn't know what it was going to look like. I did hear, however, that BBW invested twice as much in their Halloween merchandise as they did last year. So fingers crossed that we'll be seeing some killer stuff by September 9th!


----------



## SalemWitch (Jul 21, 2014)

Last day for code 10FREE on B&BW to get $10 off $30 plus free shipping on orders $50 or over.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I don't like the new look of the pocketbac holders. From the front of it you can see the container.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Hopefully everyone who wanted to take advantage of the 2 for $24 candles got some this weekend. Looks like they are going back to full price. Bath & Body Works know the fall candles are their best selling candles and they are going to get as much money from them as possible.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the heads up on the mini candles starting to be put out, guys!! I checked my store today and they had some. Yay! Now I don't have to keep checking every five seconds, lol.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

WickedChick said:


> I don't like the new look of the pocketbac holders. From the front of it you can see the container.


I don't like the new ones either. Not only do they look funny, but now (if I buy any, which will eventually happen), I have to get a new Halloween pocketbac holder; and who _knows_ what those will look like!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> I don't like the new ones either. Not only do they look funny, but now (if I buy any, which will eventually happen), I have to get a new Halloween pocketbac holder; and who _knows_ what those will look like!


I posted a picture of the new Halloween pocketbac holders a few pages back. I have heard from a few people that the new packaging leaks at the top. I guess the new design isn't all the great.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I finally finished burning the last of my bath & body works fall stash from last year. I'm starting on the new fall candle and first is pumpkin sugar cookie. So far this is a winner. I get where people are comparing it to pumpkin pecan waffles as far as the base scent but I do enjoy this candle more. I'm done hauling candles just to have them in my stash. I feel like the throw isn't as great if you wait to long to burn them. This is why I'm trying the new scents once and will only haul if it's something I love. So far so good on the pumpkin sugar cookie.


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

The pictures aren't great, but this site has the first picture that I've been able to find of the 2015 haunted house luminary as well as some other upcoming items. Time will tell if this info is accurate or not. Just thought I'd share!

link to follow after my 3rd post I guess.....


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

hopefully I can post link next.....


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

tada!!

http://lifeinsidethepage.com/entry/bath-body-works-september-and-october-must-read-info


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

randyl said:


> tada!!
> 
> http://lifeinsidethepage.com/entry/bath-body-works-september-and-october-must-read-info


Thank you thank you thank you!!!!
I've been stalking the internet looking for any information of the new haunted house luminary. I had a feeling that they would go back to the basic theme of the original luminary. I do like it but it looks smaller than the last two years. I hope the price did not go up again this year. Thanks again.


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

You're welcome! If that is the 2015 luminary I can't imagine it being more than $29.99 or so. It looks like it is only slightly bigger than a 3 wick candle. We were in our local store this last weekend and were talking to one of the employees about what they were doing for Halloween this year. She said that it was supposed to be a lot bigger than recent years. If that's the case, then I'd imagine there's more to come--possibly another, larger luminary??


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

randyl said:


> You're welcome! If that is the 2015 luminary I can't imagine it being more than $29.99 or so. It looks like it is only slightly bigger than a 3 wick candle. We were in our local store this last weekend and were talking to one of the employees about what they were doing for Halloween this year. She said that it was supposed to be a lot bigger than recent years. If that's the case, then I'd imagine there's more to come--possibly another, larger luminary??


The more I look at the, it looks like it may be for a mini candle. It's hard to tell by the picture. I do like it and if that's the large luminary I'm going to get it anyway. At least we now have an idea on what the large luminary will look like.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks and welcome randyl!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I got caught up in the excitement of finally getting a picture of this years luminary that I completely forgot to welcome you too.


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

thanks everyone! great forum

I asked on the other page if the poster knew if the luminary was for a 3 wick or a mini candle. I'll let you know when/if I hear anything


----------



## Geekella (Aug 18, 2010)

I was in b&bw the other day and I ended up getting their "marshmallow pumpkin latte" body spray and omg I just drench myself in this stuff ever since getting it. It smells SO good! They had a couple halloweeny antibacterial pocketbacs and I ended up getting "hoot" which is a green apple scent. And I had to buy the sparkly bat shaped pocketbac holder. It's so cute!! Ugh b&bw gets me every time


----------



## Geekella (Aug 18, 2010)

I loved the smell of that one! I almost bought it but ended up not because of money reasons but dang did I want it!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh wow! Thanks for sharing the pic, randyl! That reminds me a lot of the older black haunted house luminary with the ghost that I just love! If this is anything like that, then I'll probably be purchasing this one too. So glad to hear they are getting more Halloween items this year. Can't wait to see them all!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> Oh wow! Thanks for sharing the pic, randyl! That reminds me a lot of the older black haunted house luminary with the ghost that I just love! If this is anything like that, then I'll probably be purchasing this one too. So glad to hear they are getting more Halloween items this year. Can't wait to see them all!


That black haunted house is the one I think "inspired" this one. Judging by the shape of the pumpkins, I wonder if this years haunted luminary is not going to be ceramic but maybe metal like the luminaries you find at Michael's or Yankee. Maybe I'm over-analyzing the photo but it looks like the pumpkins and ghost don't go with a ceramic base.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

How much do the luminaries normally go for each year?


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> How much do the luminaries normally go for each year?


Depends on the year but they get more expensive every year. The full size luminary was $64.99 last year. I believe the barn from 2013 was $49.99. The mini soap dishes that complimented the large luminary last year were $12.99 each.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

So I've seen the Fall scents and candles slowly trickling into the stores and online. However, I have yet to see the Autumn Day candles. Does anyone know if they're returning this year? I'd hate to have to look elsewhere if they ended up being discontinued 

On that same note, do we know if the Jack-o-Pumpkin hand sanitizers are coming back either? I know it's a little early for Halloween wares, but maybe someone here has an inside scoop.


----------



## jessa13 (Aug 9, 2015)

Someone posted this on instagram


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

jessa13 said:


> Someone posted this on instagram


Do you have a link?


----------



## jessa13 (Aug 9, 2015)

Here you go...


----------



## jessa13 (Aug 9, 2015)

http://tinypic.com/r/dq6tl1/8


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes, so glad there is a Halloween themed candle again this year. Any guesses on what "Spooky Vanilla" is repackaged? I hope it's not Vanilla Bean Noel. I would like to actually smell the candle when it's lit.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't giv eup just yet, they are still getting more Fall and even a Halloween candle coming out later. I have seen their poc bacs and there is one that has a Jack O latern on it but not sure if the scent is the same. I love the Vampire Blood One myself


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah, all I can do is wait and see. Glad there's still time though!


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

The gal that got that candle pictured is a friend of mine on Instagram. Spooky Vanilla is a repackage of Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

notoriousliz said:


> The gal that got that candle pictured is a friend of mine on Instagram. Spooky Vanilla is a repackage of Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow.


Oh, and Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow is the one scent I still really want to get, too!!! It would be awesome to get that in a Halloween candle!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

notoriousliz said:


> The gal that got that candle pictured is a friend of mine on Instagram. Spooky Vanilla is a repackage of Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow.


Woo! I was just saying that I needed another VPM so this will make waiting a little easier.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

It's going to be hard not to stock up since I still have a few Trick Or Treat candles left. I love Halloween candles and get suckered in by the packaging every year, 
By the way, VPM is different this year, it's lighter actually. Hopefully Spooky Vanilla is last years formula.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

The We Love Pumpkin trio candle has creamy pumpkin, roasted pumpkin butter & sweet cinnamon pumpkin. Does this mean that creamy pumpkin and the roasted pumpkin butter are coming back this year? I can't wait to get my hands on that trio candle. I saw the trio candle last year but my store was not selling it yet and I never saw it again. 
Someone posted on Facebook that they were wondering if heirloom pumpkin was coming back this year and B&BW replied that that they couldn't say anything yet but they think we will be happy. I'm sure that we will see heirloom pumpkin again this year. 
Pumpkin caramel latte is exclusive to White Barn right now and by B&BW response, it looks like it will remain that way.


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

grim gravely said:


> Pumpkin caramel latte is exclusive to White Barn right now and by B&BW response, it looks like it will remain that way.


Yup, and I'm annoyed. It's my favorite candle and I'm down to my last one.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

The Haunted House lantern is up on B&BW's site: http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=63196576&cm_vc=200

As are Spooky Vanilla and the Owl candle accessories and a few other things that I don't remember seeing so far this year.

Ghost Nightlight/Wallflower: http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=64975286&cm_vc=200
Haunted House Nightlight: http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=64975296


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

Here's a much better picture of the Haunted House


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

notoriousliz said:


> View attachment 251141
> 
> Here's a much better picture of the Haunted House


I can't tell what material it's made of


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I can't tell what material it's made of


I went to the website and looked at it in extreme close up, and it looks like it *might* be metal this year. It almost looks like the same material as the candle sleeves.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

notoriousliz said:


> I went to the website and looked at it in extreme close up, and it looks like it *might* be metal this year. It almost looks like the same material as the candle sleeves.


That's so disappointing...If it's metal I don't know that I will be purchasing it this year


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> That's so disappointing...If it's metal I don't know that I will be purchasing it this year


Now that I think about it, if it is metal it's way overpriced. I was hoping for ceramic so it would display well with past years luminaries.


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

I wish I could tell for sure! It's consuming me and I'm supposed to be working lol


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

notoriousliz said:


> I wish I could tell for sure! It's consuming me and I'm supposed to be working lol


Your not the only one. lol


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, don't bother calling the store (at least not mine.)  The girl I spoke with had no clue what I was even talking about, let alone knowing what it was made of, LOL! If it's ceramic, I want it. If it's metal...hmmm. Have to think about that. Have they ever made metal luminaries before??


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> Well, don't bother calling the store (at least not mine.)  The girl I spoke with had no clue what I was even talking about, let alone knowing what it was made of, LOL! If it's ceramic, I want it. If it's metal...hmmm. Have to think about that. Have they ever made metal luminaries before??


Yes but the haunted house was never made of metal. I believe that is what made their yearly haunted house stand out from the haunted house you can find at other stores. In the picture that house looks nice but i'm not sure if a metal haunted house luminary is worth $49.99.


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

definitely LOOKS metal. If so, that is disappointing. The price would suggest ceramic, but they are calling it a 'lantern' which would suggest metal.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

If you zoom in on the pumpkins on the the lower portion of the luminary, you can see the "slots" where the pumpkin pieces are inserted in the house frame. I'm willing to bet that it's metal. You can also see what appear to be metal "hooks" holding the top of the "gates" in the middle. I don't see them having an insert slot or hooks like that on a ceramic piece. 

I agree... if it's metal, that's too high of a price point. It is cute though!

I'm hoping that it hits a sale price quickly. I would really like one, but not at $50.


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

Our worst fears have been confirmed. I asked their Facebook page and was told the lantern is metal ?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

randyl said:


> Our worst fears have been confirmed. I asked their Facebook page and was told the lantern is metal ?


Terrible news! But that will save me $50


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

Here's some other upcoming cute things! Too bad about the luminary, I'll be leaving that at the store.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

notoriousliz said:


> View attachment 251197
> View attachment 251198
> View attachment 251199
> 
> Here's some other upcoming cute things! Too bad about the luminary, I'll be leaving that at the store.


Love the jar holder!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

randyl said:


> Our worst fears have been confirmed. I asked their Facebook page and was told the lantern is metal &#55357;&#56852;


Too bad they decided to change it from ceramic to metal and think they could sneak a price tag like that. It's nice but not for what they are asking. Looks like I'mll be saving a little money this year by not getting it. However, that jar holder is a must have.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

grim gravely said:


> Too bad they decided to change it from ceramic to metal and think they could sneak a price tag like that. It's nice but not for what they are asking. Looks like I'mll be saving a little money this year by not getting it. However, that jar holder is a must have.


Yeah, skipping the luminary if it's metal. But, that Jar holder will go awesomely with the Frankie head jar holder from.a couple years ago.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Yeah, skipping the luminary if it's metal. But, that Jar holder will go awesomely with the Frankie head jar holder from.a couple years ago.


I might have to use the money from this years luminary and get one of the three Slatkin haunted house that I missed out on instead. It's going to be interesting to see if they sell this in metal for that price. This might be the end of the ceramic haunted houses.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

So so disappointed that the Haunted House luminary is metal . I have the 2010 Haunted house 3 wick that is ceramic(Harry Slatkin) . Can't believe they would do that.  Oh well those owl items look really nice. I do have their other owl things from a couple of years past..but these new ones are looking great!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Howlatthemoon said:


> So so disappointed that the Haunted House luminary is metal . I have the 2010 Haunted house 3 wick that is ceramic(Harry Slatkin) . Can't believe they would do that.  Oh well those owl items look really nice. I do have their other owl things from a couple of years past..but these new ones are looking great!


The haunted house luminary was always their must have item every year. It was what set them apart from the other places offering haunted house candle holders. They could have taken the design in any direction they wanted this year and we would have bought it. All they had to do was keep it a ceramic luminary.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I just now saw that the new owl luminary is orange inside. I might have to get it.


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

I replied to the Facebook message about the haunted house being metal and asked if there were plans to have a ceramic haunted house this year as well. This was their unencouraging response: 

"No plans for it at the moment, Randy, but we are always updating our collection! We'll be glad to share your request and recommend staying tuned! Thank you!"


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

I doubt it will make any difference this year but it may help if everyone here sends them a message on social media expressing their disappointment with the lack of a ceramic haunted house this year. It may have an impact on what they offer next year.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

randyl said:


> I replied to the Facebook message about the haunted house being metal and asked if there were plans to have a ceramic haunted house this year as well. This was their unencouraging response:
> 
> "No plans for it at the moment, Randy, but we are always updating our collection! We'll be glad to share your request and recommend staying tuned! Thank you!"


Looks like no haunted house luminary for me this year.


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

Yeah, I can't do a metal one. Even the gorgeous one last year that was $65 I bought with a 40% off coupon. No way in my ever loving life will I pay $50 for a metal one.


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

More goodies! I hope this doesn't double post.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm getting that owl in place of the metal haunted house this year. When I saw the owl a few years ago I always said it should have been colored orange inside. I'm glad they did this one in orange.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

grim gravely said:


> I'm getting that owl in place of the metal haunted house this year. When I saw the owl a few years ago I always said it should have been colored orange inside. I'm glad they did this one in orange.


 Don't forget to look for coupons!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Howlatthemoon said:


> Don't forget to look for coupons!


My only rule for shopping there...never buy anything without a really good coupon.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I looked over the haunted house again and I'm still not a fan of the metal design. I'm also not a fan of the removable three wick candle holder that sits over the top of the house. I would have preferred there to be a base and the house was removable. I still don't understand why they couldn't give us a ceramic house in addition to this house. They could have easily made it a multiple mini candle holder house. If they decide to give us a mystery coupon and it's 40% off, then I will buy this house. Until then I'll pass and hopefully catch it after Halloween for possibly 75% off. They had some great Fall and Halloween items on sale for 75% off last year after Halloween and I hope they do that again this year. 
Here is a picture of another Halloween theme candle. I believe this is a repackage of Heirloom Pumpkin.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Bride of Frankie pedestal: http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=63301126&cm_vc=200
Pumpkin mini candle holder: http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=70966036&cm_vc=200
Pumpkins and Bats 3 wick sleeve: http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=63301096&cm_vc=200

Now I just need a proper sale to encourage me to part with my money...


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

I do love the mini jack-o-lantern. And the price is right.


----------



## SalemWitch (Jul 21, 2014)

*Bath &amp; Body Works Halloween/Fall 2015*



Impy said:


> Bride of Frankie pedestal: http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=63301126&cm_vc=200
> Pumpkin mini candle holder: http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=70966036&cm_vc=200
> Pumpkins and Bats 3 wick sleeve: http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=63301096&cm_vc=200
> 
> Now I just need a proper sale to encourage me to part with my money...


I think YC really made a mistake on holding the Halloween release later this year, at least in my case. All my money is going to BBW. And I don't need to worry about crappy paint jobs on the BB.  I will be buying my beloved witches brew -- I think that's it.


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

I have a 20% 'online only' coupon. Has anyone had success with their local store honoring that coupon?


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Love the mini candle jack o lantern. So glad they decided to do another one after the Slatkin one that is now hard to find.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I love the mini candle jack-o-lantern holder, too!!! So adorable!!!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, I'm bummed about the metal luminary. I won't be buying that. But I'm in love with the cute ghost & Mrs. Frankie jar holder! And I'm also in love with the ghost and haunted house nightlights and I don't even use their wallflowers! Guess I'll be buying them now, LOL!


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> Well, I'm bummed about the metal luminary. I won't be buying that. But I'm in love with the cute ghost & Mrs. Frankie jar holder! And I'm also in love with the ghost and haunted house nightlights and I don't even use their wallflowers! Guess I'll be buying them now, LOL!


I have a number of their light up Halloween wallflower holders from prior years (Frankenstein, haunted house, jack o lantern, etc.) I'm pretty sure I'm now out of outlets in my house to plug these into! But they are super cute again this year.

I wonder if BABW will get the message about the ceramic vs metal issue when we all make a mad dash to buy the Ms. Frankie jar holder? I actually don't mind a year off from collecting another big ceramic luminary house (soon I'm going to need another real house to store and display these in). But I do hope a ceramic luminary returns for next year. And also one of the cool Halloween snowglobes they used to do.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Madjoodie said:


> I have a number of their light up Halloween wallflower holders from prior years (Frankenstein, haunted house, jack o lantern, etc.) I'm pretty sure I'm now out of outlets in my house to plug these into! But they are super cute again this year.
> 
> I wonder if BABW will get the message about the ceramic vs metal issue when we all make a mad dash to buy the Ms. Frankie jar holder? I actually don't mind a year off from collecting another big ceramic luminary house (soon I'm going to need another real house to store and display these in). But I do hope a ceramic luminary returns for next year. And also one of the cool Halloween snowglobes they used to do.


I love those Halloween snowglobes they used to sell. Too bad mine are starting to show their age and the water is starting to evaporate inside. Since the house this year is metal I'll get the owl instead. However, I do need one in a box and not the one they put out on store display. These ceramic pieces are very breakable and proper storage is needed in the off season. I still bummed that they only packaged the pineapple luminary in Styrofoam and not a proper box. I keep buying these season luminaries and I'm forgetting how big they actually are when they need to be stored away. I'm running out of storage space.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

This youtuber already has many of the fall and Halloween items including the candle ghost holder.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxOsA9AzkcI


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I love those pumpkin and ghost mini candle holders! I think I'll be buying those too. (Wish they offered them as 3-wick holders.) Are there any coupons that will be good for the Sept 9th Halloween launch?


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> I love those pumpkin and ghost mini candle holders! I think I'll be buying those too. (Wish they offered them as 3-wick holders.) Are there any coupons that will be good for the Sept 9th Halloween launch?


I'm not a mini candle person as I feel they are too expensive for what they are. I did however stock up on the Trick Or Treat mini candles when they went on clearance last year after Halloween. Those will be perfect for these mini candle holders. I have never purchased a mini candle holder except the haunted houses. I feel like these will also be prefect with a tealight instead of a mini candle and give off the same effect.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

grim gravely said:


> This youtuber already has many of the fall and Halloween items including the candle ghost holder.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxOsA9AzkcI


Thanks so much for sharing this! 

I really like the larger owl luminary, but after seeing it in the video, it may be too large for my space. I do think it's more versatile as you can use the bottom year-round, but I think I'll get the smaller owl holder instead. Plus, it's cheaper. 

Although I'm not a mini-candle buyer, I'm definitely going to look for that ghost holder! Those wallflower holders are on my list as well. Now, to wait for a good coupon!!!


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

So excited that creamy pumpkin and roasted pumpkin butter are back for the "we love pumpkin" candle!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Any one else receive their haunted house luminary today? It is metal, but still very nice. Glad I got it.


----------



## SalemWitch (Jul 21, 2014)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Any one else receive their haunted house luminary today? It is metal, but still very nice. Glad I got it.


Mine suppose to be delivered on Monday -- I can't wait!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Spookywolf said:


> Are there any coupons that will be good for the Sept 9th Halloween launch?


If you shop there now, they're giving out 20% off coupons good from Sept 9-Oct 4


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> I'm not a mini candle person as I feel they are too expensive for what they are. I did however stock up on the Trick Or Treat mini candles when they went on clearance last year after Halloween. Those will be perfect for these mini candle holders. I have never purchased a mini candle holder except the haunted houses. I feel like these will also be prefect with a tealight instead of a mini candle and give off the same effect.


I plan on using tealights for mine too.  I still have foggy brain from being up late last night - is there just the one pumpkin mini holder or are there others?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I know the in store set date is the 9th, and the stuff is on the website, but has anyone seen any of the actual Halloween stuff creeping into stores yet? (besides the pumpkin preview)


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

I mosied into my store today and they had the Bride of Frankie pedestal, the ghost, black cat, and jack o lantern mini candle holders, and the owl pedestal out. I had a $10 off $30 so I got the mini candle holders and a random pocketbac to bring my total to $30 so I could use the coupon


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

Oops! I realize this thread is useless without pics.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I love the pumpkin and the cat! I didn't know about the cat.


----------



## gildedviolet (Aug 26, 2015)

Oh, the ghost is adorable!

I went into my store today, and they only had the hand sanitizers out. A sales associate said the launch is September 8th/9th, and nothing would be out prior to that. I did end up picking up the 6 for $24 soaps, though... so happy they brought Crisp Morning Air back.


----------



## Lucy08 (Jul 22, 2013)

Spookywolf said:


> I love those pumpkin and ghost mini candle holders! I think I'll be buying those too. (Wish they offered them as 3-wick holders.) Are there any coupons that will be good for the Sept 9th Halloween launch?


I have a 20% off coupon that starts that day!


----------



## SalemWitch (Jul 21, 2014)

$10 off of $30 with free shipping on orders over $50 online now: 10TREAT. Many Halloween items online now at BBW.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

SalemWitch said:


> $10 off of $30 with free shipping on orders over $50 online now: 10TREAT. Many Halloween items online now at BBW.


Any idea how long this will be good for?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Since I'm starting to buy more 3 wick candles from B&BW, I've decided that I need to get a jar sleeve. Now I just have to decide on which one. Votes?


----------



## SalemWitch (Jul 21, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> Since I'm starting to buy more 3 wick candles from B&BW, I've decided that I need to get a jar sleeve. Now I just have to decide on which one. Votes?
> 
> View attachment 252190


I like the bottom one with bats and pumpkins.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I like the first one better.


----------



## SalemWitch (Jul 21, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> Any idea how long this will be good for?


August 30th


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

I saw that bottom one in person today. Very nice!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> Since I'm starting to buy more 3 wick candles from B&BW, I've decided that I need to get a jar sleeve. Now I just have to decide on which one. Votes?
> 
> View attachment 252189
> 
> View attachment 252190


I like them both but the top one gets my vote because you can leave it out past Halloween for Fall


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

notoriousliz said:


> View attachment 252131
> 
> Oops! I realize this thread is useless without pics.


Those are awesome! I have not seen the cat either. I wish my local stores would put those out! I would buy all of those now!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> Since I'm starting to buy more 3 wick candles from B&BW, I've decided that I need to get a jar sleeve. Now I just have to decide on which one. Votes?
> 
> View attachment 252189


I like this one best! You can display it past Halloween and it looks more "elegant" IMO. I'm not a fan of the "glitter" on the other sleeve. It looks like it may wear off (although, I could be wrong).


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

Whelp, I'm happy to report that the wife and I went to our local BBW and were able to purchase the Halloween pedestal, and the 3 mini candle holders(ghost, cat, and pumpkin)! They did not have the haunted house so I ordered that online with a 20% off coupon. At first they were reluctant to admit to having any Halloween stuff in. Then I said a 'friend' of mine had already bought several items at her local store and BBW.com was already selling most things too. She finally went to the back and came out with all the goodies they had! It was like Christmas morning! Just thought I'd share! Our house officially erupted in Halloween tonight!! ???


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My BBW has zero Halloween, yet. They still just have the Pumpkin Preview.  I guess I'll be waiting for September 9th. I wanted to exchange a Pumpkin candle I just bought for one of the Halloween ones, because I realized I already had some of that candle in my cabinet, lol.


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

New soap dispenser


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Seeing that soap dispenser makes me want a ceramic luminary just like it this year. Why did they have to change it to metal.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

notoriousliz said:


> New soap dispenser
> 
> View attachment 252595


Okay, question. Is that soap dispenser to hold a bottle of hand soap, or is it supposed to be filled with liquid soap? I've still on the learning curve for B&BW products. They look really cute and I'm tempted to get one for my kitchen!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

And another question... How good, bad, or ugly does it get at B&BW when the Halloween stuff comes out on the 9th? Do things sell out quickly, like the same day? Trying to figure out if I need to plan a shopping trip when they launch them, or if I have time to get there within a few days to a week. Can't wait to pick up those mini candle holders, but if there's a chance they go quickly then I don't want to wait.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> And another question... How good, bad, or ugly does it get at B&BW when the Halloween stuff comes out on the 9th? Do things sell out quickly, like the same day? Trying to figure out if I need to plan a shopping trip when they launch them, or if I have time to get there within a few days to a week. Can't wait to pick up those mini candle holders, but if there's a chance they go quickly then I don't want to wait.


They don't sell too fast but there is a chance they will sell out because stock is limited. If you see something you want, get it while you can.


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> And another question... How good, bad, or ugly does it get at B&BW when the Halloween stuff comes out on the 9th? Do things sell out quickly, like the same day? Trying to figure out if I need to plan a shopping trip when they launch them, or if I have time to get there within a few days to a week. Can't wait to pick up those mini candle holders, but if there's a chance they go quickly then I don't want to wait.


My store got four sets of the mini candle holders in. They generally get 2 of each luminary.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

If you get emails from Bath and Body Works, there is a mystery offer that was sent out today. Of course mine was only 20% off. I'll wait until someone who has a 40% off posts theirs online. If you got a mystery offer, what was your discount?


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

grim gravely said:


> If you get emails from Bath and Body Works, there is a mystery offer that was sent out today. Of course mine was only 20% off. I'll wait until someone who has a 40% off posts theirs online. If you got a mystery offer, what was your discount?


Mine was for 20%


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

20% here, too. Tempting, but not quite tempting enough.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

YAY! The BOO (Pumpkin Carving) will be a 3 wick!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I only got 20% as well...I usually get that as a coupon in the mail, so nothing special for me. I'd rather get a 40%!


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

I just hope that Perfect Autumn is as great as Pear and Cashmere Woods was!


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

Mine was only 20% as well ?


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

Apple DELIGHT!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So...I'm confused. The email said today was the Fall kickoff online and in stores...as the 3rd usually is...but the store employees said it was the 9th. Does that mean everything is actually put out today and we don't have to wait until the 9th? If anyone has stopped in to find out, let me know. In the past years, my store (and the coupons) always started new fragrance sets on the 3rd of the month...so when they said 9th this year, I was unsure.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 253032
> 
> 
> YAY! The BOO (Pumpkin Carving) will be a 3 wick!


Thank you for posting that picture. Pumpkin carving is coming out as a three wick candle. Many were hoping for Heirloom Pumpkin this year but Pumpkin carving is the exact same candle. 
If I had a 40% mystery coupon, I would get that luminary. That would bring the price into the price range I would be willing to spend for a metal luminary.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

grim gravely said:


> Thank you for posting that picture. Pumpkin carving is coming out as a three wick candle. Many were hoping for Heirloom Pumpkin this year but Pumpkin carving is the exact same candle.
> If I had a 40% mystery coupon, I would get that luminary. That would bring the price into the price range I would be willing to spend for a metal luminary.


Heirloom Pumpkin AKA Pumpkin Patch AKA Pumpkin Carving...lol


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> So...I'm confused. The email said today was the Fall kickoff online and in stores...as the 3rd usually is...but the store employees said it was the 9th. Does that mean everything is actually put out today and we don't have to wait until the 9th? If anyone has stopped in to find out, let me know. In the past years, my store (and the coupons) always started new fragrance sets on the 3rd of the month...so when they said 9th this year, I was unsure.


Things change all the time at Bath and Body Works. I have seen promotions end early in the past. It really depends on what corporate wants to do. The floor display is set for September 9 but that last floor display came out early. I wouldn't be surprised if Bath & Body Works wanted to take advantage of the holiday weekend sales.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

mdna2014 said:


> Heirloom Pumpkin AKA Pumpkin Patch AKA Pumpkin Carving...lol


don't forget AKA Perfect Autumn Pumpkin  I prefer PAP it to any of the newer versions.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> So...I'm confused. The email said today was the Fall kickoff online and in stores...as the 3rd usually is...but the store employees said it was the 9th. Does that mean everything is actually put out today and we don't have to wait until the 9th? If anyone has stopped in to find out, let me know. In the past years, my store (and the coupons) always started new fragrance sets on the 3rd of the month...so when they said 9th this year, I was unsure.


It really varies by stores. Some put the stuff out earlier and some do not. I (like many others) were able to get the Halloween soaps and wallflowers and candles and candle pillar already.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

mdna2014 said:


> It really varies by stores. Some put the stuff out earlier and some do not. I (like many others) were able to get the Halloween soaps and wallflowers and candles and candle pillar already.


Oh, I know each store varies. I was just wondering if they changed the actual set date from the 9th that they stated earlier to the 3rd like it usually is, since my email said set "in stores today". I had the soaps a long time ago because a store out of town put them out early.  
I have to go out on Monday, so I am hoping my store will have the new stuff fully out by then.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

grim gravely said:


> don't forget AKA Perfect Autumn Pumpkin  I prefer PAP it to any of the newer versions.


I knew I was forgetting something...LOL


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, I know each store varies. I was just wondering if they changed the actual set date from the 9th that they stated earlier to the 3rd like it usually is, since my email said set "in stores today". I had the soaps a long time ago because a store out of town put them out early.
> I have to go out on Monday, so I am hoping my store will have the new stuff fully out by then.


hopefully!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

This luminary will always be my favorite! Its from 2010. None of the ones they have out since have caught my eye. It was $35.00. Its now going for 100-150 on ebay!! WTH! I always gets lots of BBW coupons and looking forward to using them! 
I currently have off the top of my head (3) 20 Percent off 
(2) Free Travel Size Signature collection items up to $5.00
(1) Free 3-Wick Candle with any purchase up to $22.50 Value (Super excited about this one as I have never seen it before!)
Excited to smell the Sweater Weather and Flannel Scents. Leaves is always a favorite as well as the perfect autumn day...


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Where did you get the free 3 wick candle? I haven't seen that one.
I agree on that 2010 luminary, it's the best.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

It actually just came it the mail today in a flyer....


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> It actually just came it the mail today in a flyer....


I got the flyer too and that coupon wasn't in it. I got 20% off, free trial size item & $5 full size lotion.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

So I can't find the other that I have that came last week, which sounds similar to yours...the one with the free three wick was addressed to my husband. He gets better ones than I do! I have no idea why he gets them for one, but its nice bc we are always getting two sets!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got my monthly three coupons in the mail today, too...free travel size, 20% off and $5 off signature. The coupons start the 9th...so I guess I'll be waiting to go until the 9th, regardless of when they set Halloween/Fall, lol.

I have never seen a free 3-wick with $22.50 purchase coupon, either...but I don't generally spend that much in one trip, so I wouldn't be able to use it anyway. My boss brought me in a free full size signature coupon a few months ago that I had never seen, either...I shop there more than she does, yet she gets better coupons! How does that make sense?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

So, question on these mystery offers/coupons you're talking about. I don't get the emails (guess I need to sign up for those! ) but does B&BW take printed coupons like YC does? Or are those offers/coupons specific to the person they are sent to and nobody else can use them? I'd love to get my hands on a copy of the free 3 wick candle offer. I'm heading to the mall tomorrow and might stop by B&BW to see if they have any Halloween out yet.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

The three wick one was sent to my husband, so I'm not sure! I think the more you shop there, the less coupons they send you, When you don't shop as much, they want to entice you to come back in!! The coupon is actually free coupon with any purchase, up to $22.50, so I will grab their seasonal hand cream which I love, for $5, use my 20 percent off and then get the free candle. Npt bad for $4.00!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Spookywolf said:


> So, question on these mystery offers/coupons you're talking about. I don't get the emails (guess I need to sign up for those! ) but does B&BW take printed coupons like YC does? Or are those offers/coupons specific to the person they are sent to and nobody else can use them? I'd love to get my hands on a copy of the free 3 wick candle offer. I'm heading to the mall tomorrow and might stop by B&BW to see if they have any Halloween out yet.


These actually don't come to your email, they come snail mail! So when they ask for your phone give them your landline if you have them. I heard thats how they tie it to your address. They are not specific to a person, they come mailed to a person, but you pull them off the inside and anyone can use them. See pic below. I have never seen email coupons used, but that doesnt mean they aren't out there. If you follow them on FB, I think they post them on their page. You can screen shot it and use it at the store. I think those are only percentages off though, not free product coupons...hope that helps!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awww....it's a free 3-wick with ANY purchase??? Sigh. I got the exact same mailer, but only got the three other coupons inside of it. That's not fair, lol. Grrrr. A free large candle with any purchase is an amazing deal. Sigh...


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I know, right?? I plan on waiting until they are 2/22, use my 20 percent off and then my free candle, and a few hand creams. Excited!!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

If anyone comes around a 40% mystery coupon please post it here. Every time the mystery coupon comes out, someone usually shares it online. I haven't seen one posted yet.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

How do I sign up to get those? I used to get them in the mail which is strange bc I never ordered from them and now it has been about a year since I got anything in the mail.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I believe it is tied to your phone number and not your email. I think by phone number is what determines your address so they know where to mail?


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

someone was nice enough to post a 30 http://view.s7.exacttarget.com/?j=ff261d77756d&m=fe90137274640d7


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have never ordered online from B&BW...but they do have both my email and my phone number on file...so I would guess it must be my phone number that gives them my address to send all the coupons to. (However, I do have a Victoria's Secret credit card, and they are owned by the same company as B&BW, so they probably have all my info that way, too.)


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

I have a 40% off and I'm more than happy to post it! Keep in mind I'm not sure if it can be used more than once...not sure how these things work anymore


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

Here you go guys! Happy shopping!


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

notoriousliz said:


> View attachment 253393
> 
> Here you go guys! Happy shopping!


thanks so much!


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

mdna2014 said:


> thanks so much!


does it give any type of code for online or in the store. they usually have those as well as the barcodes.


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

mdna2014 said:


> does it give any type of code for online or in the store. they usually have those as well as the barcodes.


I have that code as well that I'm happy to post, but it for sure has been used so I'm not sure it's still valid


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

notoriousliz said:


> I have that code as well that I'm happy to post, but it for sure has been used so I'm not sure it's still valid
> View attachment 253395


thanks for the post  you are awesome!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

notoriousliz said:


> I have that code as well that I'm happy to post, but it for sure has been used so I'm not sure it's still valid
> View attachment 253395


Awesome!! Thank you!!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Thank you for posting the 40% off coupon.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Wanted to comment about the hand soaps I bought a while back. Just finished the sweet cinnamon pumpkin and I have to say you certainly get your money's worth out of these! That bottle sat on the sink for I swear a week with what looked like nothing left in the bottle, but it kept offering up foam every time I pushed the pump. I got to the point where I was commenting to my family that it appeared to be a magical dispenser that created soap out of air!  Very happy with these.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> Wanted to comment about the hand soaps I bought a while back. Just finished the sweet cinnamon pumpkin and I have to say you certainly get your money's worth out of these! That bottle sat on the sink for I swear a week with what looked like nothing left in the bottle, but it kept offering up foam every time I pushed the pump. I got to the point where I was commenting to my family that it appeared to be a magical dispenser that created soap out of air!  Very happy with these.


Hahaha...yes, they do last a long time. I get one for the kitchen and one for the bathroom...those two last about a month and a half, or so, before they need to be replaced...and with all my cooking, baking, animal clean up, arts and crafts and yard work, I wash my hands quite often. So does my husband, and my mom, who is staying with us. I get the foaming ones...and I agree, they will look nearly empty, but just keep going, lol. Besides being long lasting, they smell wonderful and actually do leave my hands feeling clean without over drying. Worth the money, for me, for sure. (We also get the foaming kind.)


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

I just came back from my B&BW and they didn't have any of the Halloween stuff out except for the hand sanitizers.  Not much of the Fall stuff out either. Our store only received one of the larger owl luminary and would hold it for me for purchase next Thursday, but I am going to do an online order instead. They didn't have any of the fall body lotion, hand soap out either.

The sales clerk was nice enough to show me the Haunted House lantern and I am going to go ahead and purchase it. Even though it isn't ceramic, I still think it is pretty cute in person. Tall and sturdy feeling. With a 40% off coupon, it is about $30 so the price is right.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

What is the code for the 40% online code?


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I would love to get the online 40% off too


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Howlatthemoon said:


> What is the code for the 40% online code?


Any 40% coupon posted will only be good in stores only. The online code is a one time use and you will have to find someone who can send you their code before someone else uses it.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha...yes, they do last a long time. I get one for the kitchen and one for the bathroom...those two last about a month and a half, or so, before they need to be replaced...and with all my cooking, baking, animal clean up, arts and crafts and yard work, I wash my hands quite often. So does my husband, and my mom, who is staying with us. I get the foaming ones...and I agree, they will look nearly empty, but just keep going, lol. Besides being long lasting, they smell wonderful and actually do leave my hands feeling clean without over drying. Worth the money, for me, for sure. (We also get the foaming kind.)


I keep one in the bathroom and one in the kitchen too. They last me about a month before I have to put out a new one. They are well worth the price and I'm glad I always stock up when they have the sale.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

yep the online code given has already been use but thanks for trying.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Kind of pisses me off though because of the amount of mullah I have spent there, they only give me a measly 20% off!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

they are coming out with their full fall line wednesday and encouraged me to buy at the sale price and come back and exchange it wednesday, the sale will be off. for buy three get two free.......soooooooo lol....ok i am loving the bright autumn day...


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

So just to make sure I understand coupon policy correctly as I'm still sort of new at B&BW...if they send you a coupon in an email it is a one time use only? And can that be used at either the store or online? I'm assuming they control that using the barcode or something? Wow, I'd never heard of that before. I'm so used to Yankee's coupons where you just print them off or post them to share with your friends and anyone can use them.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I stopped by the mall store last night but they had no Halloween out. The sales girl told me it would be Sept 9th. I meandered around a bit sniffing candles and only saw a few of the fall-type fragrances out. I did check out their summer clearance section and found a candle that I really loved the smell of. I normally don't care for the summery-type fragrances since a lot of them are fruity type scents that just don't work for me. But this one was called Summer Boardwalk. It smelled so yummy! Got home last night to check out the description on their site but it's already gone. It reminds me in a weird way of the seasalt and maple popcorn candle that I fell in love with last year, only without the maple note. They had them marked down 50% off, so now I wish I'd picked up more than one. If they still have any left on the 9th, I'm scooping up more of these!


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> I stopped by the mall store last night but they had no Halloween out. The sales girl told me it would be Sept 9th. I meandered around a bit sniffing candles and only saw a few of the fall-type fragrances out. I did check out their summer clearance section and found a candle that I really loved the smell of. I normally don't care for the summery-type fragrances since a lot of them are fruity type scents that just don't work for me. But this one was called Summer Boardwalk. It smelled so yummy! Got home last night to check out the description on their site but it's already gone. It reminds me in a weird way of the seasalt and maple popcorn candle that I fell in love with last year, only without the maple note. They had them marked down 50% off, so now I wish I'd picked up more than one. If they still have any left on the 9th, I'm scooping up more of these!


That is my favorite BBW summer candle, SW! One of their strongest throws and so super yummy! Yes, stock up on these. 

As to coupons, at least with these mystery ones, they limit online use to one time (i.e. there is a unique code you enter and it is one and done). But we were able to share the mystery coupon for in store use last year, to use as many time as desired. Hope that remains true this year, as the recent coupons will still be good on the 9th when the Halloween stuff rolls out in stores!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

About BBW coupons most them you can share like for example 10 off 30 or twenty off total purchase. Usually "Retail Me Not" has them. I've even seen BBW post those on their Facebook page. But the "Mystery" one is different. Certain special ones are a one time use.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

In the "mystery" coupon emails, there is a unique, one time code on the left side that is used online. You enter that at checkout. 

There is an additional coupon in the email with a "barcode scan" on the right side. The email instructs you to show the barcode at the store or print and present in store. That barcode and is a MULTI-USE. You can print it (or show your email) and use it multiple times. You can tell the amount from the sixth number from the right. I received a 40% and the last sixth number is a "4". A 30% has a "3" in the sixth from right place and a 20% has a "2".

I used my 40% off twice yesterday. I shopped in store and the clerk scanned the barcode coupon. I completed an online order and used the one-time code.
I could go back in store today and use my barcode coupon again if I wanted (but, my wallet won't let me  )

Hope that helps!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> I stopped by the mall store last night but they had no Halloween out. The sales girl told me it would be Sept 9th. I meandered around a bit sniffing candles and only saw a few of the fall-type fragrances out. I did check out their summer clearance section and found a candle that I really loved the smell of. I normally don't care for the summery-type fragrances since a lot of them are fruity type scents that just don't work for me. But this one was called Summer Boardwalk. It smelled so yummy! Got home last night to check out the description on their site but it's already gone. It reminds me in a weird way of the seasalt and maple popcorn candle that I fell in love with last year, only without the maple note. They had them marked down 50% off, so now I wish I'd picked up more than one. If they still have any left on the 9th, I'm scooping up more of these!


My store was the same. No Halloween and very limited Fall stuff. My daughter picked up a couple of those clearance candles. She loves them and it is a great deal combined with a mystery coupon! She picked up another Turquoise Waters and Ocean Driftwood. They had one summer 3-wick sleeve with palm leaves on clearance. End price with coupon was $2.25!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

love their soaps and candle! I can't ever justify paying full price for them so always wait until they have a sale if i can! Anxious to smell the flannel and sweater weather scents this year!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> love their soaps and candle! I can't ever justify paying full price for them so always wait until they have a sale if i can! Anxious to smell the flannel and sweater weather scents this year!


The Flannel has great reviews online and I was anxious to try this in a candle also. The smell seemed "weak" to me, but in fairness, I had been sniffing tons of stuff before trying that candle.  My nose and head were overwhelmed! I did purchase the Flannel in the ScentPortable though, but haven't used it yet. Our store didn't have any Sweater Weather. It's a very small store...


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

My store had no Halloween out today. They are really pushing the overstock from Summer. I asked about the mini candle holders and they said nothing was in the back room yet. They are waiting until the 9th to put Halloween out.


----------



## SalemWitch (Jul 21, 2014)

grim gravely said:


> My store had no Halloween out today. They are really pushing the overstock from Summer. I asked about the mini candle holders and they said nothing was in the back room yet. They are waiting until the 9th to put Halloween out.


That's why I buy online. BBW always has more online. [emoji106]?


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

Does anyone have a 40% off online code they aren't going to use? If so, I would be very grateful for it! Thanks


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Here's another 40% off coupon. It's only good in stores though but I believe it will still be good with the three day grace period for the Halloween items Wednesday.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

I am so over coconut scents BUT, I must say that Pumpkin Coconut candle is wonderful!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

mdna2014 said:


> View attachment 253999


I keep going back and forth over getting this metal lantern. It really looks cute as does the rest of your decor! Maybe I need another order with the 40% off and can pick up the lantern and some of the hand soaps on sale for $3 - 40%!!


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

6-paq said:


> I keep going back and forth over getting this metal lantern. It really looks cute as does the rest of your decor! Maybe I need another order with the 40% off and can pick up the lantern and some of the hand soaps on sale for $3 - 40%!!


Do it! you will regret it if you do not


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

I saw the metal lantern today and was surprised how small it was but I think with a discount of some kind it will better appeal to me. $49.50 ...looks more maybe around $30.00..still nice though but needs to be cheaper in price. Somehow I think I might end up with it lol


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Picked up the three wick metal luminary haunted house today and loved it. If your on the fence about it, you'll love it when you see it. It's made of a really sturdy metal and not the cheap metal. I'm very happy with it even though I wanted a ceramic house. I also picked up the mini ghost and pumpkin candle holders. They look very nice lit up, especially the ghost with the orange glow. I will be going back for the black cat tomorrow. They look great with a tealight if you don't buy the mini candles. The soap hold is great too even though I noticed a chip on it when I got home. I'm not sure how I feel about it being chipped though. might take it back and exchange it tomorrow. Overall I'm happy with my Halloween purchases from BBW.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm only seeing the pumpkin mini candle holder online. Are they ghost and the cat holders only available in store?


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> I'm only seeing the pumpkin mini candle holder online. Are they ghost and the cat holders only available in store?


So far I only seen the ghost and cat in store, not online.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am on my way there, now, to go check stuff out. Here's to hoping I can exchange my mini candles for ones I don't already have, yet, lol. Still debating on the mini candle holders...love them, but not sure I should be spending the money right now. We will see...


----------



## Kitty (Sep 10, 2011)

Local BBW manager was polite but refused the coupon on cell phone. Oh well, win some loose some.
I do appreciate all for the info.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Kitty said:


> Local BBW manager was polite but refused the coupon on cell phone. Oh well, win some loose some.
> I do appreciate all for the info.


Sorry to hear your store didn't accept the coupon during the grace period. I guess some stores have their own policy.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got back from my B&BW. I was able to get my mini Pumpkin Pie and my Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow mason jar candles!! Yays!!! I wanted these two scents so very badly! I really wanted the Halloween Spooky Vanilla, but they only had 3-wicks in that scent, and I simply can't afford that right now.  I looked at the mini candle holders and I still love the cat and the pumpkin...but I decided to wait before I buy one. I noticed they aren't big enough to get the mini mason jar candles in there, only the regular mini candles fit correctly. I was quite sad. I may still get one of them just to use tea lights in or such, but I'll wait until next paycheck and hope they are still there, lol. I still have my 20% off coupon I can use if I decide to go pick one up.

I also used my coupon and picked up a Fall travel lotion...omgoodness, they ALL smelled awesome! I couldn't decide which one of the five to get!! After sniffing them all, I went with the Marshmallow Pumpkin Latte, simply because it has Vanilla in it and it will go nice with my Vanilla body sprays and such...a good everyday scent.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I got to go in to bbw today and I am in LOVE with some of their new candles. Radiant red maple candle is my new favorite!
Glad to see leaves back as it is my all time favorite candle they carry. Sweater weather and pumpkin Apple pancakes are
Both on my list to buy. Can't wait for a sale on the 3 wick candles so I can get a bunch 
Pumpkin pie is very nice too.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

dee14399 said:


> I got to go in to bbw today and I am in LOVE with some of their new candles. Radiant red maple candle is my new favorite!
> Glad to see leaves back as it is my all time favorite candle they carry. Sweater weather and pumpkin Apple pancakes are
> Both on my list to buy. Can't wait for a sale on the 3 wick candles so I can get a bunch
> Pumpkin pie is very nice too.


I'm not familiar with their sales. Do you know when they would be put on sale? When they do go on sale do they sell out quickly, particularly the popular ones?


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

There was one item that I saw today that I really liked but decided not to get. It's a mini candle pedestal with a orange glass pumpkin dome on top. It was nice but priced at $24.99 which I thought was too much even if I used to coupon. I didn't like that I couldn't cover it with a lit candle inside. I did get the mini candle cat to complete the collection.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> There was one item that I saw today that I really liked but decided not to get. It's a mini candle pedestal with a orange glass pumpkin dome on top. It was nice but priced at $24.99 which I thought was too much even if I used to coupon. I didn't like that I couldn't cover it with a lit candle inside. I did get the mini candle cat to complete the collection.


Yeah, I loved that glass pumpkin on the pedestal, too...but the price was too much for me, and mostly, I just couldn't figure out what the point of it was, since you can't put a candle in there, like you said. If it had been cheaper, I would have liked it just as a pretty Fall decoration.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

WickedChick said:


> I'm not familiar with their sales. Do you know when they would be put on sale? When they do go on sale do they sell out quickly, particularly the popular ones?


I don't know when exactly the sale will be but they have ALOT of sales. Definetly one for each season, I know my stores have the soaps on sale now for 4 for 18. 
My store generally does not sell out of candles, soaps or body care items. They might sell out of the Halloween candle holders but right now my store has lots of everything.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dee14399 said:


> I don't know when exactly the sale will be but they have ALOT of sales. Definetly one for each season, I know my stores have the soaps on sale now for 4 for 18.
> My store generally does not sell out of candles, soaps or body care items. They might sell out of the Halloween candle holders but right now my store has lots of everything.


I am pretty sure the 4 for $18/6 for $24 deals on the soaps are always going on...the sale for them is when they go $5 for 18 and $7 for 24...or something like that. Occasionally, they have $3.50 each sales on the soaps. I bought my fall soaps when that deal was going on, with a 20% coupon.

As for candles, 3-wicks have the 2 for $24 deal every so often, or $12 each...and mini's sometimes go on sale 3 for $10...normally they are 3 for $12. I never really see any specific times that they have their sales...besides the semiannual clearance sales.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I am pretty sure the 4 for $18/6 for $24 deals on the soaps are always going on...the sale for them is when they go $5 for 18 and $7 for 24...or something like that. Occasionally, they have $3.50 each sales on the soaps. I bought my fall soaps when that deal was going on, with a 20% coupon.
> 
> As for candles, 3-wicks have the 2 for $24 deal every so often, or $12 each...and mini's sometimes go on sale 3 for $10...normally they are 3 for $12. I never really see any specific times that they have their sales...besides the semiannual clearance sales.


Thank you!! I want to try a candle or two.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes, I agree and wait a bit, they have 2/$24 sale often on the 3-wick and sometimes you can stack a coupon with that sale. I had the recent 40% off coupon, but passed on picking up any of the Fall 3-wick candles this past weekend as they were regular priced at $22.50 (except for the Summer clearance candles, which were a good deal at 50% plus coupon). With the % off, that made the Fall candles $13.59 which is higher than a sale price.

I did receive my 3-wick owl luminary candle holder today! It was $23.70 with the coupon. IMO, it is cute and worth the $23.70.... not sure I would have bought it at full price though.

What I didn't end up buying is that metal Haunted House lantern.... I had been going back-n-forth all weekend. Had it in my cart, but since funds are a bit limited until payday, I decided to stock up on the foaming hand soaps since they were cheap ($1.80 each). The lantern would have been $29.70 and I did see it in person at my store (clerk let me sneak a peak). I really like the house itself. It is very sturdily made, but I am not that thrilled with the pumpkin and ghost pieces. If my kids were little, I would have jumped. I am not much into the "cute" factor lately. I know I am already regretting it, but maybe I'll get lucky and get a chance at it again with a good sale/coupon. 

And, go figure, when my teen opened my B&BW box this afternoon, she was very disappointed that I didn't get that lantern and bought the owl instead!! I can't win.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Yay, it is finally September 9th! Went to my BBW today and was surprised to see only 1 table in the middle of the store of Halloween merchandise (esp. since the employees kept talking up how much more BBW invested in Halloween this year).

Thanks to those posting the 40% off coupon.  I used it lots over the weekend (they had different specials each day, so I went when soap and candles were featured). 

So I was all ready to buy lots today, but walked out with only two of the mini luminaries. I may regret passing on the cat, but I have one from a few years back and couldn't justify another when funds are tight. 

I thought hard about the metal house, but for the same money I decided the YC haunted house was more up my alley. The BBW ceramic soap holder was tempting, but the Halloween soaps themselves are so cute I want to display them. 

I really hope BBW goes back to ceramic luminary houses next year.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin (Jul 17, 2014)

Madjoodie said:


> Yay, it is finally September 9th! Went to my BBW today and was surprised to see only 1 table in the middle of the store of Halloween merchandise (esp. since the employees kept talking up how much more BBW invested in Halloween this year).
> 
> Thanks to those posting the 40% off coupon.  I used it lots over the weekend (they had different specials each day, so I went when soap and candles were featured).
> 
> ...


I am torn about the BABW house this year as well. I have received it already, and am debating whether I am going to keep it or not. It's nice in a way, but I didn't get it for 40% off, LOL. I just don't know if it is worth the money.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I am torn about the BABW house this year as well. I have received it already, and am debating whether I am going to keep it or not. It's nice in a way, but I didn't get it for 40% off, LOL. I just don't know if it is worth the money.


Now, this makes me feel a bit better about passing on it!


----------



## Kitty (Sep 10, 2011)

I went to BBW store after seeing the Halloween items online. Store manager did not understand how cell 40% off coupon would work.
I was not impressed with items, too cutesy. BBW should go back to ceramic haunted houses .Saved $$$$ for other Halloween stores.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Kitty said:


> I went to BBW store after seeing the Halloween items online. Store manager did not understand how cell 40% off coupon would work.
> I was not impressed with items, too cutesy. BBW should go back to ceramic haunted houses .Saved $$$$ for other Halloween stores.


I miss the ceramic houses too and hope they bring it back next year. I like the haunted house this year but if it wasn't 40% and a take it or leave it type present from a friend I wouldn't have got it. It is made very well and the metal they used is nice though. It does look nice with a 3-wick candle burning in it. BBW always puts out cutesy Halloween items and cutesy is not my style, but I still buy every year. Maybe that's why I always have a hard time incorporating my BBW items into my Halloween displays.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I am torn about the BABW house this year as well. I have received it already, and am debating whether I am going to keep it or not. It's nice in a way, but I didn't get it for 40% off, LOL. I just don't know if it is worth the money.


It is overpriced at $49.99 and if you can use the 40% off discount somehow it makes it a bit more reasonable.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, I loved that glass pumpkin on the pedestal, too...but the price was too much for me, and mostly, I just couldn't figure out what the point of it was, since you can't put a candle in there, like you said. If it had been cheaper, I would have liked it just as a pretty Fall decoration.


you can lift and put a mini in there but of course you cant burn it. tooo expensive


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

mdna2014 said:


> you can lift and put a mini in there but of course you cant burn it. tooo expensive


Yeah, I know it's open on the bottom...but what's the point of putting an unlit candle in there, lol? You can't light it and put it in there, because once you put the pumpkin back over it, it would extinguish from no oxygen. Hmmm...maybe if I got one, I could put an LED candle in there?? Now, that would be pretty!!!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

The thing I dislike about the new metal haunted house is how much of a pain it is to get a candle lit and put inside. Then you have to take it out again to extinguish the candle. I'm not a fan of the design of the candle holder itself, especially if you have your haunted house displayed higher up. They should have kept the original design of lifting the house from the base to get to the candle.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Starting to get the new Halloween items up. The ghost glows the best out of the three.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

grim gravely said:


> Starting to get the new Halloween items up. The ghost glows the best out of the three.


Thanks for posting these with the tealights! I don't purchase the mini candles, so I would use tealights also. 

I really want that ghost!! Looks like another B&BW soon. Did you find your store had many of these candleholders? Our store only had one of the larger owl luminary, so I am wondering if these will be a small stock,


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

6-paq said:


> Thanks for posting these with the tealights! I don't purchase the mini candles, so I would use tealights also.
> 
> I really want that ghost!! Looks like another B&BW soon. Did you find your store had many of these candleholders? Our store only had one of the larger owl luminary, so I am wondering if these will be a small stock,


They do look great with tealights. My store didn't have many at all.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

On the Bath & Body Works haunted house luminary, you can't lift the house up to light the candle? Am I understanding that correctly? What in the world were they thinking with this house??? Form what I am seeing their best Halloween is from 2010 when Harry Slatkin was designing. The only thing I got last year from them was the cat on the pumpkin soap holder and Haunted House wall flower and the Vampire Blood hand soap. Maybe the same again this year . They keep talking it up and then blah...oh well thank goodness for other stores.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Howlatthemoon said:


> On the Bath & Body Works haunted house luminary, you can't lift the house up to light the candle? Am I understanding that correctly? What in the world were they thinking with this house??? Form what I am seeing their best Halloween is from 2010 when Harry Slatkin was designing. The only thing I got last year from them was the cat on the pumpkin soap holder and Haunted House wall flower and the Vampire Blood hand soap. Maybe the same again this year . They keep talking it up and then blah...oh well thank goodness for other stores.


No, you can't lift the house off the base., There is a holder that hooks to the top of the house on all four sides. It's a real pain to burn a candle in it.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> No, you can't lift the house off the base., There is a holder that hooks to the top of the house on all four sides. It's a real pain to burn a candle in it.


Wow, thanks for that info Grim. I was very much on the fence about this house to begin with anyway, as I'm not a big fan of the metal houses. After hearing about the issues with getting the candle in and out of it, I think I'm just going to pass. I really appreciate the heads up about this issue. 

But I'm loving that Ghost mini candle holder and I love that he has a bowtie!  I think all 3 of those will be coming home with me. Does anyone know of any other coupons coming out for this weekend?...I hope?


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> Wow, thanks for that info Grim. I was very much on the fence about this house to begin with anyway, as I'm not a big fan of the metal houses. After hearing about the issues with getting the candle in and out of it, I think I'm just going to pass. I really appreciate the heads up about this issue.
> 
> But I'm loving that Ghost mini candle holder and I love that he has a bowtie!  I think all 3 of those will be coming home with me. Does anyone know of any other coupons coming out for this weekend?...I hope?


I'm glad I had a 40% mystery coupon and my friend insisted on getting it for me or else I would have passed. I need to stop looking for flaws in the Halloween items this year. I end up disappointed and I can't unsee a dent or chip.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> Wow, thanks for that info Grim. I was very much on the fence about this house to begin with anyway, as I'm not a big fan of the metal houses. After hearing about the issues with getting the candle in and out of it, I think I'm just going to pass. I really appreciate the heads up about this issue.
> 
> But I'm loving that Ghost mini candle holder and I love that he has a bowtie!  I think all 3 of those will be coming home with me. Does anyone know of any other coupons coming out for this weekend?...I hope?



There is a great coupon today for those of you still in need of the mini luminaries. I can't figure out how to post the actual coupon (hopefully someone smarter than me can help out). 

Starts Today! Free item with $10 Purchase ($14 Value) plus free shipping on order of $40 or more. Enter Code: FREEFUN at checkout (There is also a barcode for use in store).

So for example you could buy the Halloween soap dispenser and get a luminary free!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

There are also a select few $12 3-wicks on sale today...I am not sure which ones they are, though.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin (Jul 17, 2014)

grim gravely said:


> Starting to get the new Halloween items up. The ghost glows the best out of the three.


Thanks so much for posting a picture of these! I called my store again today, and they only got two of each of these in? I asked the lady working to hold one of each for me, for when I get in either today or tomorrow. We'll see how well that goes.  As long as I get the ghost, I am good. I wish they would offer all three of these online!


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> There are also a select few $12 3-wicks on sale today...I am not sure which ones they are, though.


It is only a few of them, in that pretty multi-colored glass. Leaves is one of the options, for those who need their fix. I decided I'd try the golden cinnamon. The candle itself is so pretty I'm not sure I'd care if it was a dud.

Given the coupon, I also picked up the glass pumpkin nightlight (usually runs $10.50). To my surprise, the sales associate let the more expensive item (the on sale candle) be my free item. So for $11 and change, I got the candle and the nightlight. Gotta love their coupons!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Madjoodie said:


> It is only a few of them, in that pretty multi-colored glass. Leaves is one of the options, for those who need their fix. I decided I'd try the golden cinnamon. The candle itself is so pretty I'm not sure I'd care if it was a dud.
> 
> Given the coupon, I also picked up the glass pumpkin nightlight (usually runs $10.50). To my surprise, the sales associate let the more expensive item (the on sale candle) be my free item. So for $11 and change, I got the candle and the nightlight. Gotta love their coupons!


I picked up a light up pumpkin nightlight last year on clearance for 75% off. I'm surprised they allowed the sale priced item candle be the free item so you got lucky. 
I didn't get a BBW email today.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Swapped out my chipped soap dispenser today. This one has a glazed over chip that I didn't notice at the store. The paint job is also really bad and sloppy. I guess I'll just keep this one since the only other one they had was also chipped on the pumpkin. Honestly, this looks like something a kid made at ceramics class. They needed my ID to do the exchange and told me that this counts against my return limit for the next 90 days and I only have 5 returns left. Looks like I'll be more careful on what I buy from BBW from now on.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> Swapped out my chipped soap dispenser today. This one has a glazed over chip that I didn't notice at the store. The paint job is also really bad and sloppy. I guess I'll just keep this one since the only other one they had was also chipped on the pumpkin. Honestly, this looks like something a kid made at ceramics class. They needed my ID to do the exchange and told me that this counts against my return limit for the next 90 days and I only have 5 returns left. Looks like I'll be more careful on what I buy from BBW from now on.


They limit you to 5 returns per 90 days??  Hadn't heard of that before. Yikes, thanks for the heads-up. I'll be extremely careful picking out my pieces when I go!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Did some digging around and located that coupon. Thanks MJ for the fyi about this one!  This will help a lot when I go this weekend. Crossing fingers that I can get that ghost mini candle holder!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> They limit you to 5 returns per 90 days??  Hadn't heard of that before. Yikes, thanks for the heads-up. I'll be extremely careful picking out my pieces when I go!


They limit you to 6 receipt returns in a 90 day period. If you take advantage of a coupon twice and split a order on two receipts, each return on each receipt is counted as a separate return. The 6 returns adds up fast and with the holidays approaching, I didn't think exchanging something that was broke already would count against me.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

grim gravely said:


> They limit you to 6 receipt returns in a 90 day period. If you take advantage of a coupon twice and split a order on two receipts, each return on each receipt is counted as a separate return. The 6 returns adds up fast and with the holidays approaching, I didn't think exchanging something that was broke already would count against me.


Wow, that doesn't sound right at all! There is a difference between a "return" and and "exchange", especially if your item
was defective or damaged! That shouldn't count against you!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Whoa, that doesn't sound right at all.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin (Jul 17, 2014)

grim gravely said:


> They limit you to 6 receipt returns in a 90 day period. If you take advantage of a coupon twice and split a order on two receipts, each return on each receipt is counted as a separate return. The 6 returns adds up fast and with the holidays approaching, I didn't think exchanging something that was broke already would count against me.


I got around this last year in December, by saving up all of the items I had to return, and exchanging them in one transaction, WITHOUT receipts. I am not a chronic returner (I have had zero returns to BABW this year), but when guidelines are strict like this, you have to do, what you have to do. Of course, if you are looking for a refund, that is a different ballgame altogether. If BABW still goes by e-mail address in counting the returns, get an alternate, or two. It also helps, if you have someone who can help absorb some of the returns for you, like a spouse.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin (Jul 17, 2014)

And, speaking of returns, my two BABW haunted house soap dispensers arrived today, and both of them have chips.  I guess BABW commissioned the same people who make Yankee Candle's accessories now.  I guess I am going to take those, and the haunted house luminary, back to the store for an exchange, or credit. I would rather get a bunch of 3-wick candles on sale, than deal with this garbage with another store.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Is anyone else not getting BBW emails anymore? Last week I didn't get any emails for a few days and I subscribed again. The emails starting coming again for two days and now nothing again for the past two days. I've been receiving their emails for the last two years with no problems.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

grim gravely said:


> Is anyone else not getting BBW emails anymore? Last week I didn't get any emails for a few days and I subscribed again. The emails starting coming again for two days and now nothing again for the past two days. I've been receiving their emails for the last two years with no problems.


I just got one this morning with a $10 of $30 code and their 5/$18 or 7/$24 hand soaps. Actually, I've been getting them about every 1-2 days when I check my email. Did you happen to check your spam folder? Maybe some reason they are getting diverted to there?


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

6-paq said:


> I just got one this morning with a $10 of $30 code and their 5/$18 or 7/$24 hand soaps. Actually, I've been getting them about every 1-2 days when I check my email. Did you happen to check your spam folder? Maybe some reason they are getting diverted to there?


Yeah, checked the spam folder a few times. I really want that $10 of $30 now. lol


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

grim gravely said:


> Yeah, checked the spam folder a few times. I really want that $10 of $30 now. lol


Does this link help? Scroll down for $10 off $30

*https://view.e2.bathandbodyworks.com/?j=fefd1572776203&m=fe90137274640d7b73&ls=fec813727061057e&l=ff911278&s=fec2137272670279&jb=ff61107671&ju=fec810777663057c&cm_mmc=CH-_-9.16.15_RDM_RD_10OFF30_7AM__NS_V1-_-11936984-_-VWB*


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

6-paq said:


> Does this link help? Scroll down for $10 off $30
> 
> *https://view.e2.bathandbodyworks.com/?j=fefd1572776203&m=fe90137274640d7b73&ls=fec813727061057e&l=ff911278&s=fec2137272670279&jb=ff61107671&ju=fec810777663057c&cm_mmc=CH-_-9.16.15_RDM_RD_10OFF30_7AM__NS_V1-_-11936984-_-VWB*


Thank you for the link to the $10 off $30 coupon.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My emails are fine, I get them every day or two. I wanted to pop in and let people know the soaps were on the 5 for $18 or 7 for $24 sale right now, but I see someone beat me to it, lol. The regular multiple prices are usually 4/18 and 6/24...so if you want Fall soaps, now would be the time to go grab them if you haven't already! Also, if you like the Marshmallow Pumpkin Latte scent for body care (I do!!!!) the full size signature collection items of it are on sale for $7 each. Using the $10 off 30 code linked above on these sales would be a good deal.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just got another email...2 for $24 2 wick candles starts tomorrow! Thought I'd let you know for those who were looking for this sale!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Just got another email...2 for $24 2 wick candles starts tomorrow! Thought I'd let you know for those who were looking for this sale!


This is available now online. Would be good to stack the 2/$24 candles with the $10 off $30 coupon that is valid through September 20.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

6-paq said:


> This is available now online. Would be good to stack the 2/$24 candles with the $10 off $30 coupon that is good through September 20.


Yeah, if you want to shop online, it starts today....free shipping over $30, too, with code CANDLE30


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Got the 2 for $24 email today. It looks like BBW is sending me emails once every other day now but it's nice to still be getting them. The timing is great on this sale because I'm on my last two fall candles and I need to restock.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Does anyone have a code you won't be using for the $10 off 30?


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

grim gravely said:


> Got the 2 for $24 email today. It looks like BBW is sending me emails once every other day now but it's nice to still be getting them. The timing is great on this sale because I'm on my last two fall candles and I need to restock.


Which fall candles do you like?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

WickedChick said:


> Does anyone have a code you won't be using for the $10 off 30?


Someone posted a link to the code on the page before this...it's written in red so you can see it.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WickedChick said:


> Which fall candles do you like?


This year my favorites so far are
pumpkin sugar cookie
pumpkin pie
vanilla pumpkin marshmallow
pumpkin apple

A few of my other fall favorites haven't returned this year but I've been using up my stock before I purchase anything new.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

grim gravely said:


> This year my favorites so far are
> pumpkin sugar cookie
> pumpkin pie
> vanilla pumpkin marshmallow
> ...


Those sounds so yummy. I was going to place an order but I think I will wait till I go to a store so I can smell them. I have a pumpkin apple but by Yankee candle.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got this little guy and a ghost of the same size but I don't see it on the website.










Here he is:









We needed some shower gels which was my excuse to go there so I got the shower gels & some of those cute little candles, mostly in the pumpkin pecan scent with one in that Boo! Pumpkin Carving scent.

I do NOT like the new design for the hand sanitzers. It seems like it would open too easily in a purse or pocket. Plus I didn't really like any of the designs either.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm not big on the new style pocket-bacs, either...I was glad to grab up a Fall Creamy Pumpkin one from last season on clearance to use for now...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They just seem like they'd leak or open easily. Plus it's like they're following the Apple model of crap where they just change the shape because they can & it doesn't fit anything else you own. So if you're into the holders you have to buy all new holders whether it's for the hand soaps or sanitizer or just about anything they sell now.

I have some pumps that fit the old style bottle of lotion & gels but won't fit the new shape, the neck is too tall & skinny now. So I kept an old bottle & pump & just transfer the lotion into the old bottle. It's a pain in the butt but they don't have new pumps for the new bottles or I'd buy them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, that's why I never bought any soap or bac holders. They just keep changing the shapes.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I agree that the new design is flawed and it's another marketing ploy to get customers to spend more money. RCIAG, I do the same thing with the old style. I have a pocketpac that I keep refilling and I don't have to worry about the top opening and spilling.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

If you like the old style of the pocket bac, 5 Below still carries that shape & holder too.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> If you like the old style of the pocket bac, 5 Below still carries that shape & holder too.


Does 5 Below have Halloween out yet? I was driving past 5 Below this weekend and they still have back to school items out.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know. I haven't been in one lately but I'd imagine they would by now if not by this weekend.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Was just curious what the difference is between the new pocket bacs and the old ones? I was thinking about getting a variety pack of the new Halloween scents, but if there's a problem with the design I might want to rethink. Thanks in advance for the fyi tutorial.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Did anyone get any candles today? I didn't make it out to BBW due to storms. Hopefully the sale is still on tomorrow.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> Was just curious what the difference is between the new pocket bacs and the old ones? I was thinking about getting a variety pack of the new Halloween scents, but if there's a problem with the design I might want to rethink. Thanks in advance for the fyi tutorial.


It's a different shape. Much wider and round. I personally don't like them at all because the pocketbac holders look ugly to me now. Here are some pics. The thinner ones had a larger loop where it could accommodate almost anything you wanted to hang something on. The fatter one you can't and you can see the bottle now. See the vampire teeth on the bottle, well when you put it in its up side down.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

We have had problems with the old pocketbac's leaking. It must be how we carry them as the top frequently pops open when we're not aware and everything has leaked out when we go to use it. Kids have them on their backpacks and I have it attached to my purse. 

We do notice that some of the "gel" leaks on the new design as well. You can see the gel underneath the cap. Haven't had any issues with it opening on its own yet, but we haven't been carrying them that long.

ETA: I can already see that metal clip ring ripping out from the plastic holder on the new designs as well, especially if the holder is hanging on a purse/backpack and it "catches" on something. That ring will easily tear out.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

If your near a White Barn the first 50 customers today get a free candle sleeve with their candle purchase.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Heirloom Pumpkin is now available online only.


----------

